# Habéis visto el Ibex35? Junio del 2015 ¿El último hilo del IBEX? Sólo el guano lo salvará



## Jesucristo Burbuja (1 Jun 2015)

Pues eso. Sólo el guano hace que entre más gente en este hilo.

De momento, después del tremendo desastre del viernes, parece que intentamos remontar un poco.

¡Vamos coño!


----------



## HARLEY66 (1 Jun 2015)

y mi guano bueno ?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (1 Jun 2015)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> y mi guano bueno ?



Lo del viernes a última hora fué guano de calidad.
Cuando pierda los 11200 habrá más.


----------



## HARLEY66 (1 Jun 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Lo del viernes a última hora fué guano de calidad.
> Cuando pierda los 11200 habrá más.



yo esperaba que siguiera bajando hoy........ al final se me cansará el dedo en el disparadero y me gastaré la pasta en putas y barcos.........


----------



## LCIRPM (1 Jun 2015)

Coño, dia uno y ya hay jilo abierto.

Pues nada, a esperar el guano del verano.
Estos calores deben ser de la puerta del horno, que está abierta. Yo creo que el ojo hay que tenerlo en USA, la FED ya se ha marcado el objetivo de retirar la droga y tiene movimientos muy raros. Se avecina mono.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (1 Jun 2015)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Coño, dia uno y ya hay jilo abierto.
> 
> Pues nada, a esperar el guano del verano.
> Estos calores deben ser de la puerta del horno, que está abierta. Yo creo que el ojo hay que tenerlo en USA, la FED ya se ha marcado el objetivo de retirar la droga y tiene movimientos muy raros. Se avecina mono.



Irán retrasando la subida de tipos indefinidamente. Que si una bajada del PIB por aquí, que si una falta de confianza por allá; cuando nos queramos dar cuenta estaremos a meses de las elecciones USA y para entonces ya no habrá huevos.


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Jun 2015)

la fuerza es intensa en la zona 10200 , todos preparidos para la ruptura , pole , subpole y recon..


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (1 Jun 2015)

A punto de cerrar el gap de apertura ¿Que pasará después?


----------



## h2o ras (1 Jun 2015)

.Pillo 4pole 

Estamos condenados al guano, con esta deuda *Imparapla*

*¿Qué países europeos han logrado reducir su deuda en los últimos tres años?*


----------



## Seren (1 Jun 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la fuerza es intensa en la zona 10200 , todos preparidos para la ruptura , pole , subpole y recon..



Los 10200 ya no los verás


----------



## paulistano (1 Jun 2015)

Sitio en hilo místico.


----------



## OvEr0n (1 Jun 2015)

Parece que muchos trolls desaparecen cuando la tendencia no es clara .


----------



## J-Z (1 Jun 2015)

FCC y OHL andan con cagalera.


----------



## LCIRPM (1 Jun 2015)

Tan delincuente es el sobornado como el sobornante. Se huelen los problemas para son los sobres.


----------



## Namreir (1 Jun 2015)

Simio mitico en hilo pillo.


----------



## burbujeado (1 Jun 2015)

4 comentarios en todo el día, esto no es lo que era.

Gracias calopez.


----------



## J-Z (1 Jun 2015)

Pa leer moñerias y tal mejor así, escueto y total el churribex es una puta mierda desde año y medio.

Solo se extrañan el flanderR el pollo guay y el pepino janus, lo demás era relleno y del malo.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (2 Jun 2015)

Se rompieron los soportes entorno a los 11200. A tomar por culo. Veremos como acaba el día, pero tiene mala pinta.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Jun 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Se rompieron los soportes entorno a los 11200. A tomar por culo. Veremos como acaba el día, pero tiene mala pinta.



10900 ahi se gira ienso:


----------



## h2o ras (2 Jun 2015)

*Grecia pagará el 5 de junio al FMI si alcanza un acuerdo con los acreedores*

*Grecia,Joder que culebron !:*


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Jun 2015)

Creo que se prepara un hch , el minimo del 10900 podria ser el inicio del cabezon ienso:

paso a largos :o


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (2 Jun 2015)

h2o ras dijo:


> *Grecia pagará el 5 de junio al FMI si alcanza un acuerdo con los acreedores*
> 
> *Grecia,Joder que culebron !:*



Pues no se nota mucho ¿No?


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Jun 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Pues no se nota mucho ¿No?



Tsipras: Grecia ha propuesto "un plan realista para salir de la crisis"


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (2 Jun 2015)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Tsipras: Grecia ha propuesto "un plan realista para salir de la crisis"



El IBEX lo agradece excitandose de aquella manera. ::.

Vamos coño.


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Jun 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> El IBEX lo agradece excitandose de aquella manera. ::.
> 
> Vamos coño.



Esto sale justo cuando los futuros usanos se iban abajo y europeos amenazaban con romper soportes de verdad. Vamos a ver lo que pasa. Yo sigo fuera 100%.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Jun 2015)

11320 pasamos a cortos :Baile:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (2 Jun 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> 11320 pasamos a cortos :Baile:



::

No me joda gato. Que nos vamos p'arriba.


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Jun 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> ::
> 
> No me joda gato. Que nos vamos p'arriba.



Ahora no hay que cumplir el 100% del programa. Le dejan a Grecia que incumpla un 30%


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (2 Jun 2015)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Ahora no hay que cumplir el 100% del programa. Le dejan a Grecia que incumpla un 30%



Mas miedo que vergüenza.


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Jun 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Mas miedo que vergüenza.



Atenas dice no haber recibido propuesta alguna y alerta que no aceptará ultimátums | Economía | EL MUNDO


----------



## Namreir (2 Jun 2015)

Gracias a las contundents victorias de Manuela y Ada estamos a punto de superar nuevamente al DAX aleman.

---------- Post added 02-jun-2015 at 12:51 ----------

Por otro lado la nefasta gestion economico del gobierno de Rajao situa el interes del bono español a 10 años nuevamente por encima del 2%.


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Jun 2015)

Según La cadena Ser se le habría ofrecido a Tsipras que
pueda usar el dinero para el rescate de los bancos, casi
9.000 millones para gastos corrientes mientras se prepara
el tercer rescate, y además habría bajada de pantalones
parcial por el 30% de las condiciones que se le pedían, es
decir que solo se le pediría ahora el 70% de las
condiciones.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (2 Jun 2015)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Según La cadena Ser se le habría ofrecido a Tsipras que
> pueda usar el dinero para el rescate de los bancos, casi
> 9.000 millones para gastos corrientes mientras se prepara
> el tercer rescate, y además habría bajada de pantalones
> ...



Como Grecia consiga una victoria ante la Troika, podría dar alas a Podemos en las encuestas. Ojo porque eso podría ser negativo para las bolsas.


----------



## Manu_alcala (2 Jun 2015)

Namreir dijo:


> Gracias a las contundents victorias de Manuela y Ada estamos a punto de superar nuevamente al DAX aleman.
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-jun-2015 at 12:51 ----------
> 
> Por otro lado la nefasta gestion economico del gobierno de Rajao situa el interes del bono español a 10 años nuevamente por encima del 2%.



Y a quién deberían haber votado los que estan jodidos por la crisis, ¿A Aguirre, a Trias? No hagamos demagogias. El resultado de las municipales importa una mierda. El SP manda y toca lo que toca....


----------



## LCIRPM (2 Jun 2015)

A ver si va a resultar que los ay-untamientos ejpañoles importan a las manos fuertes de los mercaosh.

¿Cuándo son las de la República Italiana? Eso sí que es una sopa de siglas.

Incluso las "más importantes" las de los Estados Unidos de América (del Norte) no deciden a los que manda, sólo a los que gobiernan.

Pero no está mal un poco de freno a la euforia, que hay que ir de vacaciones y de rebajas de verano.

¡Tirenme esos indeces, coño!


----------



## J-Z (2 Jun 2015)

Subida trampa con el tipex del paro. Mañana guanazo.


----------



## Rcn7 (2 Jun 2015)

wow... que le pasa al dax??


----------



## J-Z (2 Jun 2015)

OHL sobre 14 pavos.

FCC sobre 5-6

Indra sobre 7

Mis posibles compras, a ver si guanean más.


----------



## Filósofo Hardcore (2 Jun 2015)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Según La cadena Ser se le habría ofrecido a Tsipras que
> pueda usar el dinero para el rescate de los bancos, casi
> 9.000 millones para gastos corrientes mientras se prepara
> el tercer rescate, y además habría bajada de pantalones
> ...



Si se confirma esto, es la noticia del año. 
Esta gente está jugando con fuego.

Edito: de momento no veo esta noticia en ningún otro medio.


----------



## J-Z (2 Jun 2015)

El guanazo está cerca a ver si cierran el gap 11500 y llega un veranito movidito.


----------



## ane agurain (2 Jun 2015)

Filósofo Hardcore dijo:


> Si se confirma esto, es la noticia del año.
> Esta gente está jugando con fuego.
> 
> Edito: de momento no veo esta noticia en ningún otro medio.



Si a Grecia tras 2 quitas, le hacen tercer rescate y le perdonan un 30% de las medidas...

Ya sabemos como mínimo QUÉ PEDIR en 2-3 años


----------



## Valencianin (3 Jun 2015)

ane agurain dijo:


> Si a Grecia tras 2 quitas, le hacen tercer rescate y le perdonan un 30% de las medidas...
> 
> Ya sabemos como mínimo QUÉ PEDIR en 2-3 años



Desafortunadamente para nosotros Grecia no es españa. :´(


----------



## Filósofo Hardcore (3 Jun 2015)

De todas formas, no he leido en ninguna otra parte ese rumor con lo cual seguimos igual que ayer a estas horas.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Jun 2015)

guanos dias gacelillas 

cerramos cortos 11320 en 11260 y abrimos largos


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (3 Jun 2015)

SACYR ha perdido los 3.80 y se ha derrumbado un 5% en 1 minuto. Enhorabuena a los premiados, como yo.


----------



## Topongo (3 Jun 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> SACYR ha perdido los 3.80 y se ha derrumbado un 5% en 1 minuto. Enhorabuena a los premiados, como yo.



Son sus constumbres y hay que respetarlas....


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (3 Jun 2015)

Cuando el IBEX pierda los 11200 pero de verdad lo de SACYR se va a repetir en todo los valores. Habrá lloros. ¿Hoy?



> muertoviviente dijo:
> 
> 
> > guanos dias gacelillas
> ...



Podría ser hoy.


----------



## LCIRPM (3 Jun 2015)

Constructores, charcos inmundos de sobornos, mafiosos, (en mi opinión bajo los efectos del alcohol y drogas legales), origen de la actual situación de decadencia.
me dan la misma confianza que si puticlú Loli, o Yoni el camello me vendieran acciones de su "negocio"


----------



## Topongo (3 Jun 2015)

Si no fuese porque ahora mismo no puedo andar pendiente de nada, ni voy a abrir posiciones , ni vo a andar pendiente de bolsa un tiempo, quizá intenataria algo en Sacyr sobre los 3,4..., solo por ver si vuelve a tirar y con pies de plomo.

Respecto a lo mio sigo solo con las abertis para los nietos, mi guano en esta llegará supongo cuiando CVC decida vender su 7,5% con descuento (la ultima vez de un 5%) si es que vende, o cuando OHL quiera seguir haciendo caja... de mientras a dividendear...

También podría darse el combo CVC+OHL y disfrutar de una pandorada como dios manda...

Saludos a todos los floreros...


----------



## J-Z (3 Jun 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> SACYR ha perdido los 3.80 y se ha derrumbado un 5% en 1 minuto. Enhorabuena a los premiados, como yo.



Valla no me lol hexperava.

Barrida de stops ahora remontan pero va para 3.40 primero y 2.60 después.


----------



## Norske (3 Jun 2015)

Sacado de : GurusBlog

Da miedo, la verdad. Bears are coming...


----------



## Rcn7 (3 Jun 2015)

que le pasa a FCC, va a perder los 9€!!


----------



## Bellot (3 Jun 2015)

Pequeña hostia para amadeus.

Las constructoras poco a poco caminan hacia el guano.


----------



## J-Z (3 Jun 2015)

Rcn7 dijo:


> que le pasa a FCC, va a perder los 9€!!



Le pasa que es una puta mierda, a esperarla en 5-6.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Jun 2015)

cerramos largos 11260 en 11310 y pasamos nuevamente a cortos


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Jun 2015)

ahora que ya largo el drogas tenemos via libre para ir a los 10900 ienso:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (3 Jun 2015)

Definitivo. El QE europedo ha sido una mierda.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Jun 2015)

cerramos cortito 11310 en 11270 y vuelta a largos ::


----------



## elpatatero (3 Jun 2015)

Dejen de esporculiar cornudos GurusBlog











Enviado desde mi mad max


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (3 Jun 2015)

Las arcelores vamos a tener sacarlas del apartado "para los nietos" y empezar a tenerlas en cuenta ¿Que no? Ayer un 4% y hoy mas de un 3%.

JEJE. Este las vendío el lunes...
Hemos recogido el beneficio en ArcelorMittal. Blogs de Bolságora


----------



## J-Z (3 Jun 2015)

Arcetroll hasta 13,40 ni tocar.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Jun 2015)

se aproxima el subidon , incautos al tren ultima llamada :no:


----------



## LCIRPM (3 Jun 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Las arcelores vamos a tener sacarlas del apartado "para los nietos" y empezar a tenerlas en cuenta ¿Que no? Ayer un 4% y hoy mas de un 3%.
> 
> JEJE. Este las vendío el lunes...
> Hemos recogido el beneficio en ArcelorMittal. Blogs de Bolságora



Hasta los gurús la cagan, seguro que vio lo del sell in may y dijo "palasaca"

Yo también creo que estas caídas son una trampa atrapagacelas.
Las plusvis para cervecitas y yintonis freshcosh y ya tal.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (4 Jun 2015)

Yo no se de análisis técnico, pero creo que se está sobreponderando el riesgo político en Hispanistán.

Algunos artículos de analistas financieros que juegan a ser sociólogos no dicen más que tonterias respecto a Podemos, asustando a los "pobres" inversores extranjeros que no se enteran muy bien de que va la cosa.

Hoy nuevas bajadas.


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 Jun 2015)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Yo no se de análisis técnico, pero creo que se está sobreponderando el riesgo político en Hispanistán.
> 
> Algunos artículos de analistas financieros que juegan a ser sociólogos no dicen más que tonterias respecto a Podemos, asustando a los "pobres" inversores extranjeros que no se enteran muy bien  de que va la cosa.
> 
> Hoy nuevas bajadas.





Grecia no es España


Grecia obtuvo en 2014 superavit primario. España no.
A finales de este año a ver quién tiene más déficit, España o Grecia.



GurusBlog


----------



## paulistano (4 Jun 2015)

JOder Sacyr...a saber dónde coño para.


----------



## J-Z (4 Jun 2015)

En 2,60 tranqui.

Buen guanete aunque con el gap arriba es fake.


----------



## Rcn7 (4 Jun 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> se aproxima el subidon , incautos al tren ultima llamada :no:



de momento lo has clavao!


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Jun 2015)

lo decia en serio :: 

se avecina un subidon para dibujar el cabezon de un hch ienso:


----------



## J-Z (4 Jun 2015)

Subidón para tapar gap y superguano a 8000.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Jun 2015)

despues del aumento en el descuento se viene el subidon


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Jun 2015)

espero gap al alza para mañana :baba:


----------



## J-Z (4 Jun 2015)

Mi hoja de ruta guanista va viento popa.

Mañana las basura ohl sueltan divi igual bajan de 16 y se puede hacer comprita.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Jun 2015)

se dice viento en pompa :o

el 11200 es la madre de todos los soportes :8:


----------



## paulistano (4 Jun 2015)

Jato te hago caso largo con toda mi liquidez.... Amonoh


----------



## J-Z (4 Jun 2015)

Ya son ganas de querer palmar xD


----------



## paulistano (4 Jun 2015)

Jajaj.... Sigo al jato y se que se que acierta....


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Jun 2015)

paulistano dijo:


> Jajaj.... Sigo al jato y se que se que acierta....



no se si esta siendo ironico o que , pero si lo dice en serio sera el ultimo error que cometa :no:


----------



## paulistano (4 Jun 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no se si esta siendo ironico o que , pero si lo dice en serio sera el ultimo error que cometa :no:



Jato qur nos conocemos.... 

Ya le he dicho todo


----------



## J-Z (4 Jun 2015)

Mañana seguramente pille unas OHLs a 15.xx, que pensais nengs, quién se une al cuchillo cayendo?


----------



## paulistano (4 Jun 2015)

No te dan miedo las demandas que le han puesto en EEUU? 

Yo la tengo en la mira... La putada es el cuchillo... Pero bueno siempre pueden quedar para los nietos.... No olvidemos que si al IBEX le da por corregir.... Se va al profundo guano.... Si o si.


----------



## J-Z (4 Jun 2015)

Puede bajar hasta 14 pero ahí se promedia y listo, total son pa vender a 24-25.


----------



## IpSe (4 Jun 2015)

futuros ibes por debajo de los 11000 :O


----------



## J-Z (4 Jun 2015)

Gap a la baja pues, justo como decía el jato.


----------



## bizc8 borracho (4 Jun 2015)

IpSe dijo:


> futuros ibes por debajo de los 11000 :O





Han cerrado en 10975. Los que se hayan quedado vendidos, se van a enterar de lo que vale un peine como mañana salga subiendo el Ibex un 2%....


----------



## cuasi-pepito (5 Jun 2015)

Empieza el guano!!!

Los 11.000 tiemblan.


----------



## Lynx (5 Jun 2015)

cómo va ese rebote de dos puntos hoy?


----------



## J-Z (5 Jun 2015)

Nunca subió mas.


----------



## Le Truhan (5 Jun 2015)

Sino baja el 3% es que no debéis de decir nada.


----------



## Modus (5 Jun 2015)

vaya tejemeneje se las trae el ibes 8:


----------



## Lynx (5 Jun 2015)

http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/chart...ks=BKIA:SM&cfg=ChartBuilderVol_bw.xml&img=png

Bankia Sa 
(BKIA:Continuous Market (SIBE))
Last €1.17 EURChange 
Today -0.012 / -1.01%
Volume 9.1M



Bankia Sa (BKIA) Top Compensated Officers

Mr. José Sevilla Alvarez
Chief Executive Officer, Executive Director a...
Total Annual Compensation: €500.K

Mr. José Ignacio Goirigolzarri Tellaeche
Executive Chairman of the Board
Age: 60Total Annual Compensation: €500.K

Mr. Antonio Ortega Parra
General Director of People, Organisation & Te...
Total Annual Compensation: €500.K


----------



## h2o ras (5 Jun 2015)

Si ya se vamos a morir cienes de veces.
pero mientras tanto:


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Jun 2015)

comprad coño , espero gap al alza para el lunes 

y postead mas tetas


----------



## bizc8 borracho (7 Jun 2015)

Por favor, señor, que el ibex suba el lunes.


----------



## Rcn7 (8 Jun 2015)

Guanos días chicas...  Está la cosa tensa...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (8 Jun 2015)

¿Que tal el puente? Yo, pues asín...


----------



## Modus (8 Jun 2015)

vaya ostia el ibes


----------



## snoopi (8 Jun 2015)

Parece que se impone lo de subirse al andamio,para ganar pasta


----------



## HARLEY66 (8 Jun 2015)

guano al fin ?


----------



## cuasi-pepito (8 Jun 2015)

Sobreponderación del riesgo político hasta la paranoia....joer hasta hay preocupación por el aumento del Podemos turco...cuando ni se sabía que había elecciones en Turquía.


----------



## JimTonic (8 Jun 2015)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> guano al fin ?



tu que haces aqui??? vuelve a la guarderia ya


----------



## LCIRPM (8 Jun 2015)

El ombliguismo de los medios de manipulación y desinformación patrios son así. Sólo existe la extrema izquierda y Venezuela.

Además de lo de los ay-untamientos de aquí, y de las elecciones turcas, también hace poco fueron las inglesas con un referéndum de salida de Europa de verdad, que eso es importante no como lo de donde viven los que ganan la champions lij.

Bla bla bla con lo de Grecia que es un grano, mientras que en Ukrania se están matando por controlar el oleoducto.


----------



## HARLEY66 (8 Jun 2015)

JimTonic dijo:


> tu que haces aqui??? vuelve a la guarderia ya



habló el pompero .....:


----------



## Garrafón (8 Jun 2015)

Vidrala ejerce de acción refugio cuando llueven las hostias, los que trabajan en esto en la reunión del viernes tienen que presentar al menos una posición alcista semanal para que el jefe puesto a dedo no se empiece a plantear echarte a la puta calle en la próxima "reestructuración del departamento", y ya se me inflan los cojones de avisar a gente que solo sabe poner gráficos sin leer el índice.

Para ganar pasta, arriesgando, aprended como operar en el Nasdaq a largo plazo, es un índice con mucha liquidez incluso en chicharros (DRRX), buscad un subsector, especializaos en él y constancia, a lo mejor se obra un milagro y uno o dos ganan mas que trabajando.

Para todo lo demás, Bollinger, estoclástico, media móvil, punto de rotación y todo eso que no hace ganar un céntimo pero te entretiene en foros durante años y años.


----------



## J-Z (8 Jun 2015)

Buen guano, sigo sin fiarme estando el gap 11530 ahí que tendrán que cerrar si quieren bajar en serio.


----------



## Seren (8 Jun 2015)

Todo dentro de lo normal, le siguen apretando las tuercas a grecia hasta el máximo extremo.
Cuando lo lógico ante la posibilidad de impago de un pais es que su moneda se desplomara, el euro hoy vuelve a mantenerse fuerte. 

Lo del QE de dragui es una broma o es que son masocas, o idiotas.... Si hacen una macro expansion monetaria y lo único que consigues es quedarte muy muy lejos de los mínimos con el dolar (a 0,8) en el periodo 2000-2002, y ya te esta rebotando....algo no estas haciendo bien, y encima sin problemas de inflación. Pues eso que son masocas.


----------



## h2o ras (8 Jun 2015)

Congratulaciones pa los guanistas, o guaneros !


----------



## Lynx (8 Jun 2015)

No mintais.

Diríase que la decisión de los políticos G7 de "acelerar" a toda leche el TISA-TTCP. ha hundido los corchos a las monopolistas corporaciones UROPEDAS.


----------



## Modus (8 Jun 2015)

Muy de aceurdo con su vision


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (9 Jun 2015)

Seren dijo:


> Todo dentro de lo normal, le siguen apretando las tuercas a grecia hasta el máximo extremo.
> Cuando lo lógico ante la posibilidad de impago de un pais es que su moneda se desplomara, el euro hoy vuelve a mantenerse fuerte.
> 
> Lo del QE de dragui es una broma o es que son masocas, o idiotas.... Si hacen una macro expansion monetaria y lo único que consigues es quedarte muy muy lejos de los mínimos con el dolar (a 0,8) en el periodo 2000-2002, y ya te esta rebotando....algo no estas haciendo bien, y encima sin problemas de inflación. Pues eso que son masocas.



Creo que el eurodólar está la clave. Tenemos QE en Europa y próximas subidas de tipos en USA. Y sin embargo el euro sube :: Muy raro.
Las subidas de principio de año se basaron en la subida del euro dólar, lo que beneficio a las empresas exportadoras alemanas, que tiraron de todo lo demás. Ahora el movimiento es el contrario, lo que no sé es por qué.

---------- Post added 09-jun-2015 at 07:09 ----------

SACYR se dispara. Algo es algo...parece se rque vende pisitos de mierda a precios de mierda.

Sacyr vende Testa a Merlín Properties por 1.793 millones - ABC.es - Noticias Agencias


----------



## Rcn7 (9 Jun 2015)

Guanos días! Vamos ese churribex! hay que acabar con los profits del primer semestre!! ::::


----------



## OvEr0n (9 Jun 2015)

Guanazo del dia. Sacyr no sube ni opteniendo gritones de Millones de euros xD.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (9 Jun 2015)

¿10750 de IBEX podría haber sido el fin de la corrección? Es posible...Habría hecho un ABC y un pullback a la bajista: pienso:

---------- Post added 09-jun-2015 at 12:26 ----------








Según veo se han cerrado la mitad de las plataformas. :8:


----------



## Modus (9 Jun 2015)

¿quiere darse la vuelta el ibex? 
aqui huele a raro


----------



## J-Z (9 Jun 2015)

Compradas una tandita de OHLs, si baja se compran mais si sube a +20 se venden.


----------



## sokaris (9 Jun 2015)

Veremos si salen noticias y afectan al cierre.....

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/659428-registro-policial-sede-del-db-5.html

De todas maneras puede ser movidito.


----------



## J-Z (9 Jun 2015)

Estoy que lo tiro, me compro tb unas pocas indras de mierda, buscando que cierren el gap 10,20.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (9 Jun 2015)

j-z dijo:


> Estoy que lo tiro, me compro tb unas pocas indras de mierda, buscando que cierren el gap 10,20.



Es lo que no hace falta. Auténticos patriotas que tiren de esto para arriba. Joder.


----------



## Lynx (10 Jun 2015)

Guanas noches.

"Va a reventar la bolsa de China el miércoles...?"

Pillado sitio.


----------



## sokaris (10 Jun 2015)

Lynx dijo:


> Guanas noches.
> 
> "Va a reventar la bolsa de China el miércoles...?"
> 
> Pillado sitio.




Y eso?? :: Cuéntanos más!!


Por cierto a por el 800? :vomito: o a por el 11.000??


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (10 Jun 2015)

> La CNMV pondrá en marcha un ‘gendarme electrónico’ contra el 'insider trading'
> 
> Leer más: La CNMV pondrá en marcha un ‘gendarme electrónico’ contra el insider trading. Noticias de Mercados La CNMV pondrá en marcha un



Claramente es una media anti Jato.


----------



## Modus (10 Jun 2015)

guanas

cuando las barbas del vecino veas cortar...::


----------



## J-Z (10 Jun 2015)

OHL sigue sin frenos a por los 14 donde se promediara.

Las jindras progresan adecuadamente.


----------



## Rcn7 (10 Jun 2015)

porque inditex supera las previsiones, y cae en bolsa?? :XX::XX:

¿compra el rumor y vende la noticia?


----------



## Modus (10 Jun 2015)

ni parriba ni pabajo
estro es terrible ::


----------



## FranR (10 Jun 2015)

Modus dijo:


> ni parriba ni pabajo
> estro es terrible ::



Ni por arriba ni por abajo, ni por delante ni por detrás pandoro no se sabe por donde viene y nos la va a colar


Un poema de....
Juilian Chespir
bajo pseudónimo de Carmen de Mairena. ::


----------



## J-Z (10 Jun 2015)

Pos parriba está yendo 230 puntos más que el mínimo de ayer.

Por cierto entran AENA y Acerinox, y salen Acciona y BME.

Pero como Jazztel desaperece volverán a meter a Acciona seguramente.

---------- Post added 10-jun-2015 at 15:50 ----------

250 ya viene pepón a tapar GAP 11530.


----------



## Modus (10 Jun 2015)

parece quizas guarreo lateral por zona 11100
para aburrirnos mas::


----------



## elpatatero (10 Jun 2015)

Meremos larguitos hasta los 12000 :aplauso:


Enviado desde mi mad max


----------



## Lynx (10 Jun 2015)




----------



## muertoviviente (10 Jun 2015)

hola que azei cabrones 

os traigo una peli muy divertida 
Watch Get Hard EXT 720p VOSE avi

el ibex esta dibujando un canal alcista con objetivo 11200-12300 , unid los minimos 10928 y 10750 ienso:


----------



## Lynx (10 Jun 2015)

... ¿Ves tú? 
Lo que son las cosas.

---------- Post added 10-jun-2015 at 20:09 ----------

Los chinos se resisten a apearse de la burra.


----------



## Modus (10 Jun 2015)

Lynx dijo:


> ... ¿Ves tú?
> Lo que son las cosas.
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-jun-2015 at 20:09 ----------
> ...



ya ves truz

se la han colao comoa chinos


----------



## Lynx (10 Jun 2015)

Tiene que haber sido el Satander.


----------



## Raponchi (11 Jun 2015)

Le meto un chute la jhilo


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (11 Jun 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> hola que azei cabrones
> 
> 
> el ibex esta dibujando un canal *alcista *con objetivo 11200-12300 , unid los minimos 10928 y 10750 ienso:



¿Bajista querrá decir?


----------



## h2o ras (11 Jun 2015)

Mercadona predicando con el ejemplo:

*Mercadona contratarÃ¡ a 4.000 personas este verano con un salario neto de 1.100 euros al mes - Ecobolsa*


----------



## Modus (11 Jun 2015)

abuurido y cansino el lateral
parece el dia de la marmota::


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (11 Jun 2015)

Encuentro Digital: Juanjo Martínez - 11/06/15 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Wbuffete (11 Jun 2015)

¿que ha pasao?
Ha tenido una caidita


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (11 Jun 2015)

El Drhogi. Seguro. Algo dijo.


----------



## mpbk (11 Jun 2015)

coño como me lo he pasado.

tradingggggggg


----------



## mpbk (11 Jun 2015)

keinur dijo:


> GurusBlog-Última hora. Los técnicos del FMI se levantan de la mesa de negociación. No hay acuerdo en nada con Grecia



se ponen de acuerdo para levantarse? jojo es que se levantan cuando el indice está en la resistencia

son unos fenomenos.


----------



## Modus (11 Jun 2015)

Wbuffete dijo:


> ¿que ha pasao?
> Ha tenido una caidita



es un aviso? ::


----------



## Garrafón (12 Jun 2015)

BME sale del IBEX, entra AENA, todo apuntaba a que saldría Sacyr pero no ha sido así.

Excelente momento para entrar en BME que ha sufrido una buena corrección tras el dividendo de mayo, con stop claro en 34€ y objetivo a medio plazo en 50€.
En el primer trimestre obtuvieron los mejores resultados desde 2008, se van a hinchar con el QE, el 94% del beneficio lo dedican a pagar dividendo, sin competencia en su sector, con legislación a medida, etc... y salir del IBEX sienta de pm, recordemos Gamesa o Viscofan desde diciembre.


----------



## h2o ras (12 Jun 2015)

*Venga que ya sube:*


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (12 Jun 2015)

Se ha hecho esta mañana el remolón, pero el guano ya llegó.


----------



## Modus (12 Jun 2015)

el guano a venido
y nadie sabe como a sido::


----------



## mpbk (12 Jun 2015)

abro larguitoss ibex


----------



## elpatatero (12 Jun 2015)

Enviado desde mi mad max


----------



## Seren (12 Jun 2015)

Estamos en un lateral de tres pares de cojones, a mi personalmente me gustan. Y que en algún momento saltará para algún lado


----------



## J-Z (12 Jun 2015)

Buen castañazo pero el GAP 11530 sigue ahí, no creo que vayan a bajar ahora al 9800.


----------



## FranR (12 Jun 2015)

mpbk dijo:


> abro larguitoss ibex



Cierra ya, no me seas gato ::


----------



## Mr. Blonde (12 Jun 2015)

OHL imparable :: ¿dónde frenará, en los 13,60 ?


----------



## bertok (12 Jun 2015)

putibex, +1% en 90 segundos


----------



## Rcn7 (12 Jun 2015)

Habrá milagro!!

Jake Mate Ateitos!

https://youtu.be/4k15p8u2qj4

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/4k15p8u2qj4" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

No hubo milagro... palmamos el 1,13% hoy, pero salvamos los 11.000!!


----------



## mpbk (12 Jun 2015)

FranR dijo:


> Cierra ya, no me seas gato ::



tenía que sacarme el mono, es mu duro to eso:XX:

vamos a ver si aguanta soporte y rompe lo máximos semanales.

---------- Post added 12-jun-2015 at 18:04 ----------




Mr. Blonde dijo:


> OHL imparable :: ¿dónde frenará, en los 13,60 ?



si.....13,3 quiza


----------



## Modus (12 Jun 2015)

lateal toda la semana ::


----------



## mpbk (12 Jun 2015)

Modus dijo:


> lateal toda la semana ::



y quiza todo lo que queda de año.


----------



## Modus (12 Jun 2015)

mpbk dijo:


> y quiza todo lo que queda de año.



maldito putibex ::


----------



## Lynx (12 Jun 2015)

bertok dijo:


> putibex, +1% en 90 segundos



Vozpópuli - La CNMV consigue reforzar a los fondos y sicav en los procedimientos concursales

---------- Post added 12-jun-2015 at 18:15 ----------

La CNMV da prioridad a la responsabilidad sobre la independencia


porque si un producto de este tipo se hunde, el verdadero gestor (el "asesor") se iría de rositas...


"Si una gestora quiere tener un fondo de autor, tendrá que contratarle"
"Eso va a acabar con la independencia de los gestores estrella, porque ahora van a tener que pertenecer a una gestora".


----------



## Modus (13 Jun 2015)

bertok dijo:


> putibex, +1% en 90 segundos



a sido una falsa alarma::


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (15 Jun 2015)

El guano nuestro de cada día, dánosle hoy.


----------



## Ironnick (15 Jun 2015)

Veo mares de rojo....


----------



## sokaris (15 Jun 2015)

El ambiente está revuelto....hay suspicacias en todas las casas.

Podría ser esta la semana del guanazo??


Edit, los usanos no acompañan...:


----------



## HARLEY66 (15 Jun 2015)

Pues parece que guanea ......:rolleye:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Jun 2015)

Veo que las mariconas de Fran y Bertok siguen posteando...MP


----------



## Modus (15 Jun 2015)

no sos fieis demasiado

puede ser la verdadera petación::


----------



## elpatatero (15 Jun 2015)

Enviado desde mi mad max


----------



## Sr. Breve (15 Jun 2015)

Esto no lo van a descolgar a la baja, sólo están asustando mientras hacen fuertes compras.


----------



## J-Z (15 Jun 2015)

Como si hubieran roto algo.

Para empezar tienen que romper mínimos del otro día.


----------



## Colapso-De-Civilización (15 Jun 2015)

El guano del chulibex son los padres.


----------



## Modus (15 Jun 2015)

esta es la buena
fijaos como corrijen y en el volumen ::


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (15 Jun 2015)

Colapso-De-Civilización dijo:


> El guano del chulibex son los padres.



Si, esos pensamos todos, y aguantamos como campeones y tal. pero ¿Y si no?


----------



## Colapso-De-Civilización (15 Jun 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Si, esos pensamos todos, y aguantamos como campeones y tal. pero ¿Y si no?



Ese ¿y si no? me recuerda al ¿y si toca? de la lotería.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (15 Jun 2015)

Colapso-De-Civilización dijo:


> Ese ¿y si no? me recuerda al ¿y si toca? de la lotería.



Si, pero un más así ::


----------



## sokaris (15 Jun 2015)

sokaris dijo:


> El ambiente está revuelto....hay suspicacias en todas las casas.
> 
> Podría ser esta la semana del guanazo??
> 
> ...



Parece que llega.....:8:


----------



## J-Z (15 Jun 2015)

Se acercan a los mínimos del otro dia. Si traspasan hay esperanzas de ver los 9xxx.


----------



## Modus (15 Jun 2015)

es la petacion previa al mad max


----------



## Sir Torpedo (15 Jun 2015)

Bueno gente un saludo, solo pasaba por aquí para informarme de como iba la prima de riesgo y ver si suben los tipos de interés que tiene pinta de moverse el asunto.


----------



## azkunaveteya (15 Jun 2015)

Drogui habla.


----------



## J-Z (15 Jun 2015)

Guano de mentira, gap yanki que cerrarán en 0,3.


----------



## Seren (15 Jun 2015)

n-esima amenaza a grecia, más falsa que una moneda de 3 euros, si fuera cierto el euro ya estaría por debajo del dolar.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (15 Jun 2015)

Seren dijo:


> n-esima amenaza a grecia, más falsa que una moneda de 3 euros, si fuera cierto el euro ya estaría por debajo del dolar.



Es lo que me jode. Bajan las bolsas pero no el euro. ¿Que mierda es esta?


----------



## J-Z (15 Jun 2015)

Como que que mierda? recoger beneficios que los gazelos vendan de paso con miedito y a comprar más abajo pa ganar más platita, parece mentira que no sepais aún de que va hesto.


----------



## Bellot (15 Jun 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Es lo que me jode. Bajan las bolsas pero no el euro. ¿Que mierda es esta?



Porque el dolar esta todavía en peor situación, mira lo que les ha pasado a los americanos cuando han dejado los chutes de droga.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (15 Jun 2015)

j-z dijo:


> Como que que mierda? recoger beneficios que los gazelos vendan de paso con miedito y a comprar más abajo pa ganar más platita, parece mentira que no sepais aún de que va hesto.



Bueno, si, pero con orden ¿No? ::


----------



## Modus (15 Jun 2015)

esto va de lo que va

que pabajo te pones cortito
que parriba te pones larguito

y asi se va ganando platita ::


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (16 Jun 2015)

Otro día de mierda. ::


----------



## Topongo (16 Jun 2015)

Menos mal que vendi ayer los derechos de abertis :: 


desde topongotalk


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (16 Jun 2015)

El caso es que ya estamos en 10700, que es como estábamos hace una semana, como estábamos a principios de año, que es como estábamos hace justo un año, más o menos como estábamos en 2010 y en agosto de 2008, antes de quebrar Lehman. Y Como estábamos en 2005 y en 1999. Pues nada.

---------- Post added 16-jun-2015 at 07:36 ----------

Por cierto, el IBEX se mantenia en los últimos días sobre una directriz bajista muy muy muy pero muy empinada. Pues la acaba de romper para abajo. :8:

Caída a plomo pues.

---------- Post added 16-jun-2015 at 07:37 ----------

Y la prima del pueblo en 168,11.


----------



## J-Z (16 Jun 2015)

El de hoy si es buen guano. A ver si confirma y nos vamos a 8000 directos.


----------



## HARLEY66 (16 Jun 2015)

j-z dijo:


> El de hoy si es buen guano. A ver si confirma y nos vamos a 8000 directos.



A ver si esta es la buena.....8:


----------



## sirpask (16 Jun 2015)

Oye, habia mas de 500 millones bloqueados en fondos de inversion de Banco Madrid, que en teoria iban a ser desbloqueados este mes... ¿No se estaran vendiendo poco a poco? ... por que como alguien le de por vender todo de golpe...


----------



## FranR (16 Jun 2015)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Veo que las mariconas de Fran y Bertok siguen posteando...MP



Aquí mariconeamos y en rankia troceamos. Ya los tengo acojonados, POP ya no hay stop


----------



## Hannibal (16 Jun 2015)

Cuánta razón tenía el dicho ese de sell in May :fiufiu: qué bien se ven los toros, perdón, los osos desde la barrera  a seguir esperando tocan, y por lo que dicen mis indicadores, a esto aún le queda.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (16 Jun 2015)

Un rayito de esperanza para los que sufrimos en silencio el grexit






Encuentro Digital: Joan Cabrero - 16/06/15 - elEconomista.es


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Jun 2015)

FranR dijo:


> Aquí mariconeamos y en rankia troceamos. Ya los tengo acojonados, POP ya no hay stop



Yo espero a golzarri en 1,05 o por ahí.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (16 Jun 2015)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Yo espero a golzarri en 1,05 o por ahí.



La bankias llevan un año de mierda, como el sector pero peor.


----------



## J-Z (16 Jun 2015)

En rankia son unos noobs siempre alcistas.


----------



## Modus (16 Jun 2015)

¿se a acabado ya o seguirá corrijiendo?
esto es terrible, me temo lo peor ::


parece que corrije ::


----------



## J-Z (16 Jun 2015)

Está quedando una vela alcista pa cerrar gap 11530.


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Jun 2015)

j-z dijo:


> Está quedando una vela alcista pa cerrar gap 11530.



a ver si es cierto y odin nos ayuda


----------



## tarrito (16 Jun 2015)

FranR dijo:


> Aquí mariconeamos y en rankia troceamos. Ya los tengo acojonados, POP ya no hay stop



no mariconee ... que el hijoputa maricon gorrista puede estar al acecho para borrarle el cerito 

oh, wait!


----------



## J-Z (16 Jun 2015)

Ya en +, doble bajada fake, estaba claro que no era el buen guano sin cerrar gap.


----------



## Modus (16 Jun 2015)

parece que se a quedado todo en un susto

dejamos la petacion para otra vez pues? ::


----------



## Garrafón (16 Jun 2015)

Lo de Grecia se resolvía en mayo.
Luego se resolvía el 5 de junio.
Ahora se resuelve para primeros de julio.

A alguien o a "algunos" de los que manejan el mercado les está interesando mucho que las caídas se prolonguen, comprarán con un buen descuento justo antes de anunciar que todo se ha resuelto, pero no antes de julio, en junio habrá jornadas en verde pero será un espejismo.

Gamesa se mete en el negocio solar, a ganar dinero.


----------



## HARLEY66 (16 Jun 2015)

Mi guano en un pozo .....


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Jun 2015)

Habla pelocano hoy. Esperemos que no toque nada y deje a Europa subir un 3% más.


----------



## Colapso-De-Civilización (16 Jun 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Otro día de mierda. ::



Where is the guano?


----------



## Modus (16 Jun 2015)

mañana gap a la baja ::


----------



## Lynx (16 Jun 2015)

Garrafón dijo:


> Lo de Grecia se resolvía en mayo.
> Luego se resolvía el 5 de junio.
> Ahora se resuelve para primeros de julio.
> 
> ...



Lo de Grecia se resuelve en diciembre, ya han echado la liebre a correr.


----------



## sokaris (17 Jun 2015)

Abrimos verdes.


Luego al rojo. Me juego 5 minis.


----------



## Krim (17 Jun 2015)

sokaris dijo:


> Abrimos verdes.
> 
> 
> Luego al rojo. Me juego 5 minis.



Well played sir. Welll played

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Modus (17 Jun 2015)

el rojo-rojete es lo que se lleva este veranete ::


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Jun 2015)




----------



## Modus (17 Jun 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Otro día de mierda. ::



el guanear no va aparar ::


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (17 Jun 2015)

La yelen se ha cagado...de momento.


----------



## Colapso-De-Civilización (17 Jun 2015)

Amijos, propongo como titulo del hilo de julio: "En busca del guano perdido". 
Otra opción seria: "Salvar al soldado Guano".


----------



## erpako (17 Jun 2015)

Colapso-De-Civilización dijo:


> Amijos, propongo como titulo del hilo de julio: "En busca del guano perdido".
> Otra opción seria: "Salvar al soldado Guano".



Le propongo otro "guanofobia".:


----------



## Modus (17 Jun 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> La yelen se ha cagado...de momento.




jur, que fijacion chaval
lo que te gusta hablar de mierda a todas horas ::


----------



## J-Z (18 Jun 2015)

Son días de guano.


----------



## sr.anus (18 Jun 2015)

Buenos dias

Lo unico que veo barato en el xurribex es map, gas e ibe. Lo demas basura o carisimo. Opiniones?


----------



## Hannibal (18 Jun 2015)

sr.anus dijo:


> Buenos dias
> 
> Lo unico que veo barato en el xurribex es map, gas e ibe. Lo demas basura o carisimo. Opiniones?



Yo lo que veo es que será en octubre... cuando igual esto suba algo, por poco que sea. Hasta entonces vacaciones bursátiles.

Edito y añado: acabo de ver las 3 que dices y lo primero que pienso es lo del cuchillo que cae y todo eso. No entro en esas compañías hoy ni con los bitcoins de otro. Pensaba ilustrar con alguna gráfica pero es que me parece denijrante ::


----------



## J-Z (18 Jun 2015)

sr.anus dijo:


> Buenos dias
> 
> Lo unico que veo barato en el xurribex es map, gas e ibe. Lo demas basura o carisimo. Opiniones?



jindra-arcelol-ohl-fcc


----------



## Hannibal (18 Jun 2015)

j-z dijo:


> jindra-arcelol-ohl-fcc



Si hacemos caso a este hejperto, OHL hay que esperarla en los 13:


----------



## sokaris (18 Jun 2015)

No compraría nada hasta agosto y en septiembre vería si me quedaba, en función de las plusvalías.

Liquidez ahora es lo más aconsejable y no quedarte pillado en activos patrios.


Por cierto el Churribex lo espero en breve en 10.100


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Jun 2015)

Pero podemos tener un megarrebotón de 500-600 puntos arriba o qué?

No lo digo en broma



Tiene que aparecer unas declas o algo de alqguien o rumor para subir esto, estando en doble suelo.

edit. lo tengo




Rumor: BCE y la UE habrían elaborado un borrador sobre alivio de deuda griega

Jueves, 18 de Junio del 2015 - 12:05:44
Está corriendo un rumor por el mercado sobre la posible elaboración entre la UE y el BCE de un borrador que recogería un "plan para la reducción de la deuda griega".

Las bolsas europeas han pasado de perder cerca del punto y medio porcentual, a menos del medio punto porcentual.


----------



## sokaris (18 Jun 2015)

El rebotón de 500 es bastante probable.....y debería verse en breve. "Los merchados deben reashionah y esto va p`arriba" un par de días en medios patrios.

a ver si cazo unos 200 pipos y hago upgrade de vacaciones.


----------



## J-Z (18 Jun 2015)

El gap 11530 ahí está, rebote para cerrarlo va haber pero a saber cuando y desde donde.


----------



## Modus (18 Jun 2015)

es posible el reboton
pero puede caer todo despues y te lo comes o lo dejas pa los nietos ::


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Jun 2015)

Yo llevaba 100p ganados en cortos, volatilizados y expulsado. Tenía objetivo en 10760. Puse SL en apertura y fuera. Vuelta en V.

Ahora el AT me dice: doble suelo en dax e ibex y velas horarias de morning star (un patrón muy alcista), ergo, compra! compra!

Pero claro, viendo esta volatilidad, que todos estamos esperando el rebote... (me espero lo peor, así que espero)


----------



## Modus (18 Jun 2015)

espero que todo quede en un susto
asi que espero que la volatilidad te puede cojer desprevenido ::


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Jun 2015)

300 puntos el dax ya
llegará a 11.550?
vamos frogui, compra deuda griega!
arriba!


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Jun 2015)

tiene toda la pinta de suelo inocho: aun asi siento las pisadas del diablo cerca :Baile:


----------



## Krim (18 Jun 2015)

¿Vaya despelote, no?


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Jun 2015)

gap al alza del carallo :Aplauso:


----------



## Modus (18 Jun 2015)

Krim dijo:


> ¿Vaya despelote, no?



es el reboton que predijimos 8:


----------



## Krim (18 Jun 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> gap al alza del carallo :Aplauso:



Wait. ¿Prevés gap al alza para mañana?

¡¡Es todo un chollo entonces!!


----------



## sokaris (19 Jun 2015)

cortos......veremos


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Jun 2015)

sokaris dijo:


> cortos......veremos



cortos?


le deseo lo peor, con cariño ::
lo de 10550 en dax, no era ironía. deberíamos llegar ahí.
edito: corrijo a 10450, es la proyección del doble suelo ese (si lo cumple)


a las 12h es el vencimiento volatil ese.


----------



## J-Z (19 Jun 2015)

Pinta que mínimo vamos a probar 11200 otra vez.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (19 Jun 2015)

Estaría bien que el viernes víspera del corralito griego acabáramos subiendo ¿Qué no?

De momento hay un doble suelo en el chuil con objetivo 11200.

---------- Post added 19-jun-2015 at 07:45 ----------








JAJAJA. Me parto con la foto.


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Jun 2015)

ahora mismo, en diario, el dax está rompiendo la directriz bajista rsi, y el ibex acercándose a resistencia rsi. ambas con div.alcistas.

todo esto unido, al doble suelo, a tocar la parte de abajo del canal y esas cosas, al menos, a las gacelas, es obvio que entremos. Luego si sale mal, pues nada.

para eso están los sl







Rusia y Grecia firmaron acuerdo para ampliar gasoducto Turkish Stream

---------- Post added 19-jun-2015 at 10:54 ----------

El DAX llega a 11200
El ibex llega a 11000

Ambos se han dado un poco la vuelta ahí. Empiezan a asaltar dudas y el dedo en botón rojo. En Asia alguno se deja un -6,5%


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Jun 2015)

Otro tramito más tras banderín. 

Y como soy un cobarde, trinco. Y a esperar







Calendario de hoy Vto. Futuros: 
*#Eurostoxx50: 12:00 *
*#Dax: 13:00* 
#Usa: 15:30 
#Cac40: 16:00 
#Ibex: 16:45


----------



## Modus (19 Jun 2015)

el reboton

el reboton del gato muerto ::


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Jun 2015)

Renault modus


----------



## J-Z (19 Jun 2015)

Pa rebote ohl, ya os dije q taban baratas.


----------



## Lukatovic (19 Jun 2015)

j-z dijo:


> Pa rebote ohl, ya os dije q taban baratas.



Van directas hasta los 16.50


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Jun 2015)

40 minutillos para los futuros del ibex


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Jun 2015)

La peor vela *del día* en 5 y 15min al cierre. A ver la subasta.


----------



## J-Z (19 Jun 2015)

xdddd vaya triunfo ohl y jindras


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Jun 2015)

S&P 500 ordenado desde 2012 por la MM144 (número Fibonacci)


----------



## Modus (19 Jun 2015)

una vez analizados los futuros de ibex:

el ibex tiene menos futuro que Falete corriendo una maraton.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (19 Jun 2015)

joder las OHL, como en los mejores tiempos de Codere ::

*viernes!* y este finde entramos en el verano


----------



## Lukatovic (19 Jun 2015)

j-z dijo:


> xdddd vaya triunfo ohl y jindras



Jajaja, ya te digo.


----------



## hombre-mosca (19 Jun 2015)

buenas 

Siemprenegrista: me da sobre los 10490. Rebotes en fibo 0.764 de los dos impulsos bajistas con lo que esta ultima bajada habria sido fializar el impulso 3 bajista (que fue interrumpido) + un cuarto que acabaria en esos 10490 mais o menus.

Siemprerosista: Lo de hoy han sido impulsos alcistas, y el cierre con mucho volumen la confirmacion al fibo 0.236, con lo que lo mandarian a los 11700 y 11800.

Que cosas, 1600 points al dax en total ... quien lo iba a decir ... Los plastidecor los he tirado a la basura, no dibujaron bien los maximos :XX::XX:

.... Y pole a Abril, mayo, junio y yo que se que mas meses.

Saludos a bertok, Fran, Piraton, y a ese gato que se cayo del tejado marramamiau miau miau.




azkunaveteya dijo:


> cortos?
> 
> 
> le deseo lo peor, con cariño ::
> ...


----------



## Modus (20 Jun 2015)

up first peich
marramamiau miau miau ::


----------



## mpbk (20 Jun 2015)

venga si aguantamos mínimos nos vamos a 11800 otra vez.


----------



## Modus (20 Jun 2015)

menuda sarta de sandeces::

las lineas de tendencia siempre estan vigentes

vigentes hasta que se rompen 

y cuando se rompen es cuando te cierran el gap

el gap alli abajo to rojete



hombre-mosca dijo:


> buenas
> 
> Siemprenegrista: me da sobre los 10490. Rebotes en fibo 0.764 de los dos impulsos bajistas con lo que esta ultima bajada habria sido fializar el impulso 3 bajista (que fue interrumpido) + un cuarto que acabaria en esos 10490 mais o menus.
> 
> ...


----------



## Modus (20 Jun 2015)

mpbk dijo:


> venga si aguantamos mínimos nos vamos a 11800 otra vez.



y si no, pues siempre nos quedaran los 10490 ::


----------



## Krim (22 Jun 2015)

Guanos días!! Empezamos con fuerza, con amenazas de 200 puntos de gap, y la excusa griega para poder movernos 200, 300, o 500 si hace falta!

The sky is the límite!!!

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (22 Jun 2015)

Krim dijo:


> Guanos días!! Empezamos con fuerza, con amenazas de 200 puntos de gap, y la excusa griega para poder movernos 200, 300, o 500 si hace falta!
> 
> The sky is the límite!!!
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk




Mientras se al alza ¿Que no?


----------



## azkunaveteya (22 Jun 2015)

2,5% arriba viene dax

a ver si hay barridas interesantes la primera hora en algunos y cae algo


----------



## javiorz (22 Jun 2015)

Verde que te quiero verde...


----------



## explorador (22 Jun 2015)

Obama ordena, Merkel obedece, la UE paga


----------



## Namreir (22 Jun 2015)

Varón wins


----------



## Bocanegra (22 Jun 2015)

Pescad todo lo que podáis antes de las tres y huid insensatos!!


----------



## azkunaveteya (22 Jun 2015)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Pescad todo lo que podáis antes de las tres y huid insensatos!!



o los usanos rompen y nos vamos a los 11500 que hay que tocar. hemos superado máximos semanales en dax ya. y aún hay gap semanal con lo de hoy.


----------



## Sr. Breve (22 Jun 2015)

El movimiento está en Europa, no en USA.

Creo que DAX y ESX pueden superar lo que queda de año los máximos de Abril, pero el SP500/DJ no creo que hagan un tramo tan amplio, allí llevan distribuyendo desde hace meses.


----------



## azkunaveteya (22 Jun 2015)

11.575 sacudiré al dax con todo el falete.


----------



## Sr. Breve (22 Jun 2015)

Qué cerdos son!

Ya va un +3% el DAX, no hay nada que pueda con ellos, los 3 ó 4 tíos que manejan la mierda ésta pueden sumir en la ruína a casi cualquier país, o mantener países con ratios de deuda imposible porque sí.

Que poca cosa somos.

Edit: +3.20%


----------



## mpbk (22 Jun 2015)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> Qué cerdos son!
> 
> Ya va un +3% el DAX, no hay nada que pueda con ellos, los 3 ó 4 tíos que manejan la mierda ésta pueden sumir en la ruína a casi cualquier país, o mantener países con ratios de deuda imposible porque sí.
> 
> ...



solo hay que saber AT, ya dije el viernes que teníamos suelo en los indices

---------- Post added 22-jun-2015 at 10:36 ----------




mpbk dijo:


> venga si aguantamos mínimos nos vamos a 11800 otra vez.



pues hacia ahi vamos..............soporte pivote de hace 1 semana...si no se pierde rumbo a12500


----------



## Sr. Breve (22 Jun 2015)

mpbk dijo:


> solo hay que saber AT, ya dije el viernes que teníamos suelo en los indices
> 
> ---------- Post added 22-jun-2015 at 10:36 ----------
> 
> ...



No, si yo voy largo, pero vamos ganando una mierda para sobrevivir y poco más.

Lo que digo es que esto es peor que 1984, estamos sometidos como ovejas a lo que unos pocos les dé la gana. Y nadie les hace frente ni les hará por lo que parece, sobretodo porque son invisibles para practicamente el 100% del mundo.


----------



## Modus (22 Jun 2015)

que asco de manipulacion
hacen los que les sale ::


----------



## mpbk (22 Jun 2015)

mientres respeten el at......que saquen las noticias cuando quieran como escusa.


----------



## Modus (22 Jun 2015)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> No, si yo voy largo, pero vamos ganando una mierda para sobrevivir y poco más.
> 
> Lo que digo es que esto es peor que 1984, estamos sometidos como ovejas a lo que unos pocos les dé la gana. Y nadie les hace frente ni les hará por lo que parece, sobretodo porque son invisibles para practicamente el 100% del mundo.



son el poder que se mueve en la sombra

son la mano que mece los fondos ::


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Jun 2015)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> No, si yo voy largo, pero vamos ganando una mierda para sobrevivir y poco más.
> 
> Lo que digo es que esto es peor que 1984, estamos sometidos como ovejas a lo que unos pocos les dé la gana. Y nadie les hace frente ni les hará por lo que parece, sobretodo porque son invisibles para practicamente el 100% del mundo.



no comiendo vamos sobreviviendo :o

bonito e importante gap , nos vuelve a poner en pie de guerra :no:


----------



## Modus (22 Jun 2015)

gaps everywhere

la tendencia es que suba aunque tambien podria bajar ::


----------



## J-Z (22 Jun 2015)

Los gaps dan platita, cerrará arriba y volverá abajo, easy too easy.


----------



## Modus (22 Jun 2015)

j-z dijo:


> Los gaps dan platita, cerrará arriba y volverá abajo, easy too easy.



los gaps dan platita cuando no te sacan la platita

Time is a friend of the good business.

Busca en los volúmenes 1 y 2 donde había gente diciendo que el IBEX estaba caro. 
O hace dos años con el Dj en max. Si vas a crear una cartera a 20 años empieza con las mejores. Y mas si por culpa de gran ecia andamos tan retrasados


----------



## J-Z (22 Jun 2015)

Nen que esto se va a 8000 en breves que parlas?


----------



## mpbk (22 Jun 2015)

joer es que soy bueno de cojones. obj 11430

---------- Post added 22-jun-2015 at 14:02 ----------




j-z dijo:


> Nen que esto se va a 8000 en breves que parlas?



a ver si lo suben a 12500 y sueltan alguna noticia gorda como que grecia quita deuda 100% o algo asi y baja de 12500 a 9500.


----------



## Modus (22 Jun 2015)

j-z dijo:


> Nen que esto se va a 8000 en breves que parlas?



8000? ::

o los 10490 del espabilao del otro día? ::

imparapla esta la cosa 8:


----------



## javiorz (22 Jun 2015)

Modus dijo:


> los gaps dan platita cuando no te sacan la platita
> 
> Time is a friend of the good business.
> 
> ...



Copy paste de un comentario florero de FC hoy. Uhm..ienso:ienso:ienso:


----------



## azkunaveteya (22 Jun 2015)

11590 en dax era no? no 11490


----------



## Modus (22 Jun 2015)

luego vendran los lloros anirrotos 

esta explosion parriba no peude traer nada beuno ::


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (22 Jun 2015)

Supongo que será mala suerte, pero mis "cosas" rondan todas el 1.5% de subida, cuando el IBEX se dispara un 3.5%. Yo creo que la culpa es que está subiendo sólo la basura atrapagacelas como banquitos y otras mierdas...creo y lo svalores buenos pues van mas calmados...::


----------



## Modus (22 Jun 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Supongo que será mala suerte, pero mis "cosas" rondan todas el 1.5% de subida, cuando el IBEX se dispara un 3.5%. Yo creo que la culpa es que está subiendo sólo la basura atrapagacelas como banquitos y otras mierdas...creo y lo svalores buenos pues van mas calmados...::



mejor asi, subiendo sin prisas
despacito y buena letra

que suban los valores de los demas a toa prisa que mas grande sera la caida ::

no se justifica el que no quiere ::


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Jun 2015)

comprar valores calmados es tu TOC


----------



## mpbk (22 Jun 2015)

vamos a 11400.


----------



## Seren (22 Jun 2015)

jojo se veía venir....cientos de hilos hablando de quiebra y salida de grecia del euro por n-esima vez, pues va a ser que no.


----------



## Sr. Breve (22 Jun 2015)

estos días son de los que te ves rodeado de cadáveres y extremidades de los que iban cortos... en fin, estos hijos de puta no permiten que esto funcione de forma razonable y tranquila


----------



## mpbk (22 Jun 2015)

Seren dijo:


> jojo se veía venir....cientos de hilos hablando de quiebra y salida de grecia del euro por n-esima vez, pues va a ser que no.



verano alcista tendremos............

a ver si llegamos a 12500.

y ahi sueltan algo gordo y bajamos a 9500


----------



## erpako (22 Jun 2015)

Algunos, hoy, van a llorar lágrimas verdes.:Aplauso:


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Jun 2015)

Cerramos largos y abrimos cortito en 11385 , mañana lo cerrare cuando abramos en la mm50 y vuelta a los largos ienso:


----------



## Sr. Breve (22 Jun 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Supongo que será mala suerte, pero mis "cosas" rondan todas el 1.5% de subida, cuando el IBEX se dispara un 3.5%. Yo creo que la culpa es que está subiendo sólo la basura atrapagacelas como banquitos y otras mierdas...creo y lo svalores buenos pues van mas calmados...::



suben la basura porque saben que allí hay menos dinero retail o incluso pueden encontrar dinero apostado a la baja

cuantas veces lo habrán hecho...


----------



## mpbk (22 Jun 2015)

plus 500 me ha cancelado la cuenta, hijos de puta.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Jun 2015)

mpbk dijo:


> plus 500 me ha cancelado la cuenta, hijos de puta.



te han hecho un favor :o


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 (22 Jun 2015)

Suben las energéticas/hidroeléctricas ... Vamos nuevas tuberías por Grecia con gas. Dinero para ellos al fin del todo.


----------



## mpbk (22 Jun 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> te han hecho un favor :o



si pero no me dejan retirar la pasta..........


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Jun 2015)

mpbk dijo:


> si pero no me dejan retirar la pasta..........



entonces te han hecho un fidel castro de manual :ouch:


----------



## mpbk (22 Jun 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> entonces te han hecho un fidel castro de manual :ouch:



me piden documentos y no me los aceptan, sino les meteré una denuncia.


----------



## morenillocam (22 Jun 2015)

ley de prevención de blanqueo de capitales hamijo.

Ni tienes nómina,ni curras ni pensamientos de ello.Se preguntan de dónde saca el dinero posiblemente de drogas,putas,etc etc ...

Bloqueada cuenta al canto a ver como la desbloqueas ahora.


----------



## ane agurain (22 Jun 2015)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Pescad todo lo que podáis antes de las tres y huid insensatos!!



Y mañana más. Me temo. Un poco más.


----------



## Modus (22 Jun 2015)

mañana mas de lo mismo, un muchito mas

es lo que dice mi predictor ::


----------



## mpbk (22 Jun 2015)

morenillocam dijo:


> ley de prevención de blanqueo de capitales hamijo.
> 
> Ni tienes nómina,ni curras ni pensamientos de ello.Se preguntan de dónde saca el dinero posiblemente de drogas,putas,etc etc ...
> 
> Bloqueada cuenta al canto a ver como la desbloqueas ahora.



esto es lo del dni de los bancos, es algo distinto.

me piden que les ratifique mi dirección con pruebas. les mando un extracto del banco y me lo anulan


----------



## Robopoli (22 Jun 2015)

mpbk dijo:


> esto es lo del dni de los bancos, es algo distinto.
> 
> me piden que les ratifique mi dirección con pruebas. les mando un extracto del banco y me lo anulan



Recibo de la luz, padrón, cartas de admin pública, etc.
Por darte ideas vamos...


----------



## Mabuse (22 Jun 2015)

mpbk dijo:


> esto es lo del dni de los bancos, es algo distinto.
> 
> me piden que les ratifique mi dirección con pruebas. les mando un extracto del banco y me lo anulan



Yo mandaría a un mensajero albanokosovar con el último recibo de la luz y la tarjeta de un buen abogado.


----------



## Modus (22 Jun 2015)

mpbk dijo:


> verano alcista tendremos............
> 
> a ver si llegamos a 12500.
> 
> y ahi sueltan algo gordo y bajamos a 9500



primero trincan a los largos antes del vencimiento y ahora a los cortos asi es el mercado ultimamente 
no se si son las maquinistas o que es pero la bolsa a las personas como yo le es imposible y como con poco me conformo pues le voy sacando un poquito cuando me dejan , ya que hay muchos tiburones por estos mares.

ahora en liquidez a esperar para entrar en el Gap de hoy si cae la breba y lo quiere cerrar entro con todo pero esto es irracional del todo y ponen distintas webs que se termina la reunión SIN ACUERDO yo no entiendo nada y el ibex subiendo 4%

me imagino que en el fondo si que habra acuerdo ::


----------



## mpbk (22 Jun 2015)

Modus dijo:


> primero trincan a los largos antes del vencimiento y ahora a los cortos asi es el mercado ultimamente
> no se si son las maquinistas o que es pero la bolsa a las personas como yo le es imposible y como con poco me conformo pues le voy sacando un poquito cuando me dejan , ya que hay muchos tiburones por estos mares.
> 
> ahora en liquidez a esperar para entrar en el Gap de hoy si cae la breba y lo quiere cerrar entro con todo pero esto es irracional del todo y ponen distintas webs que se termina la reunión SIN ACUERDO yo no entiendo nada y el ibex subiendo 4%
> ...



las maquinas usan el sistema que uso yo, alguien las tiene que programar no crees?


----------



## Modus (22 Jun 2015)

mpbk dijo:


> las maquinas usan el sistema que uso yo, alguien las tiene que programar no crees?



era lo que imaginaba

demuestras un nivel de aciertos que es muy superior al de la mayoria de torpedos que pululan por aqui sin puta idea de bolsa ::


----------



## sr.anus (22 Jun 2015)

Modus dijo:


> era lo que imaginaba
> 
> demuestras un nivel de aciertos que es muy superior al de la mayoria de torpedos que pululan por aqui sin puta idea de bolsa ::



Calopez tiene que estar pasandolo mal,todos los multis posteando a la vez. Incluso el brokel con cuenta demo en plus500.


----------



## Lynx (22 Jun 2015)

Li Chilin ha sido detenida.



*One of China’s top stock market regulators has been arrested*.

The head of the division in charge of IPOs on the Shanghai and Shenzen stock markets, Li Zhiling, is accused of violating rules and letting her husband trade stocks, according to a statement by the China Securities Regulatory Commission (CSRC).

Li has been in charge of approving IPOs on the Chinese stock market, as well as requests by companies to sell additional shares, since 2014.

“She’s suspected of breaking the law by taking advantage of her position,” said a statement by the CSRC posted on Weibo. “Once we discover such violations, we will immediately take action to punish them. We do not take this lightly.”

From the sounds of that statement, you could consider this arrest a part of President Xi Jinping’s far-reaching anti-corruption campaign — the now-two-year long purge that has taken down the highest level officials since China’s Communist Party was founded by Mao Zedong.

Securities regulator fired for husband's illegal trading - Xinhua | English.news.cn










Sr. Breve dijo:


> Qué cerdos son!
> 
> Ya va un +3% el DAX, no hay nada que pueda con ellos, los 3 ó 4 tíos que manejan la mierda ésta pueden sumir en la ruína a casi cualquier país, o mantener países con ratios de deuda imposible porque sí.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bocanegra (22 Jun 2015)

ane agurain dijo:


> Y mañana más. Me temo. Un poco más.



Hasta que hora?...podré dormir la siesta y dejar posiciones abiertas?


----------



## Garrafón (23 Jun 2015)

Me llena de orgullo y satisfacción:
https://www.google.com/finance?q=nvax&ei=zWIYVNPZEcKpwAOpq4DoAg

Y en la CNBC la citan como una de las mejores small cap biotech con una subida este año del 23%, sin embargo se les ha olvidado mencionar el pequeño detalle de la ampliación de capital del 20% a finales de marzo:
Biotech bargain bin | Watch the video - Yahoo Finance

A ganar dinero.


----------



## bertok (23 Jun 2015)

El DAX







El putibex







En el SP el atasco es monumental.


----------



## paulistano (23 Jun 2015)

Bertok si supera como parece va a superar esa bajista... Sería para arriesgar entrando por técnico? 

Yo no creo en el técnico y aun superandola, como al sp le de por guanear/corregir la subida que lleva estos años... Aquí no se salva ni dax ni IBEX..... Creo.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (23 Jun 2015)

bertok dijo:


> El putibex
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Según los libros de texto tendría que volver a esa bajista otra vez dentro de unos días para hacer un pullback o algo así. Pero es el Ibex...:: 

De momento ahí se ve un ABC claro.


----------



## Norske (23 Jun 2015)

France : le PMI flash composite de juin à 53,4 points (52 en mai), au plus haut de 46 mois 

De momento el PMI de Francia ayuda para seguir subiendo (el más alto en casi 4 años por cierto. El pmi manufacturero frances pasa a positivo despues de bastantes meses). A ver como sale el de Alemania en breves minutos

---------- Post added 23-jun-2015 at 09:46 ----------

El PMI Alemán también ha salido sin grandes sorpresas... sin nubarrones en la macro, ya podemos seguir prestando atención a la borrasca de Atenas


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Jun 2015)

Preparando la pasta del trasplante de higado del perro de bertok y la de la Universidad de los hijos de Bertok...

.600 - .590 o así a sacudir al dax


----------



## Namreir (23 Jun 2015)

bertok dijo:


> El DAX
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tu no tienes fe en Droghos, hacedor de dinero.


----------



## bertok (23 Jun 2015)

paulistano dijo:


> Bertok si supera como parece va a superar esa bajista... Sería para arriesgar entrando por técnico?
> 
> Yo no creo en el técnico y aun superandola, como al sp le de por guanear/corregir la subida que lleva estos años... Aquí no se salva ni dax ni IBEX..... Creo.



El putibex no pinta nada en la escena internacional.

Son el DAX y el SP los importantes.

El DAX en tiempo real está ya al límite ....







.... pero es el SP quién está al límite. Los niveles están muy claros: 2040 y 1960 por abajo y 2130 por arriba.

Lleva 6 meses guarreando los niveles de máximos con amagos y más amagos y alguna ruptura alcista en falso. No tiene por qué ser definitivo pero hacerlo tras tantos años de primaria alcista, es para ponerse en guardia.

Ya ya estoy fuera, incluso para hacer operaciones de días. Ya lo están moviendo los comisionistas.


----------



## Topongo (23 Jun 2015)

mpbk dijo:


> las maquinas usan el sistema que uso yo, alguien las tiene que programar no crees?



Menudo hijo de puta estás hecho, cabrón. Haces unos graficos muy buenos, me cago en tu puta madre, tienes que ser del copón de inteligente, hijo de puta. Menuda mente tienes, hijo de una perra sarnosa. Eres de las pocas personas que conozco que hace operaciones tan buenas, eres un hijo de puta, tienes que ser un gran broker para semejante hazaña. Me cago en tu puta vida, cabrón, que envidia me dan los tios que operan como tu, hijo de puta. Tienes que ser un puto lobo de wall Street, de lo contrario no me explico como puedes acertar siempre. La madre que te parió, rata de cloaca, eres el puto amo. La verdad es que te imagino, y veo a un tío inteligentísimo, con una monton de monitores, serás hijo de puta. Me encanta que haya gente en el mundo como tu. Gente que se lo curra en la bolsa, gente que se cuida, gente completamente lista. Eres una puta maravilla, me cago en tu putísima madre, me has dejado loquísimo, hijo de puta. Menudo broker debes de ser, cabronazo.

Menudo hijo de puta, tienes unos hilos del copon. De troll nada, tu das gloria. Menudos posts tienes, hijo de la gran puta. Olvídate de dejarlo, potencia esa mente tan espectacular que tienes, hijo de una perra sarnosa. Qué puta envidia me das!

Cuida un poco la ortografía y tira de corrector en el google. Algúnas tetas los viernes es lo que necesitas para terminar de ponerte del copón. Menudo hijo de la gran puta eres, ya quisiera yo esa pedazo de cuenta. Cabronazo, hijo de mil putas, te invidio muchísimo. Insisto, cuida un poco la ortografía y machácate en el google, con esa inteligencia puedes quedarte del copón, cabronazo.

Y a los que dicen que eres un friki ni puto caso, son un atajo de maricones chulitos que solo les gusta lamer falos. Tu, sin embargo, estás del copón, hijo de la grandísima puta. Qué suerte tenéis algunos con la genética.

Mis respetos y sigue así, te lo estás currando de puta madre en el hilo del ibex cabronazo. 


Saludos majetes


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Jun 2015)

Todo bien topongo?

mala noche?


----------



## Topongo (23 Jun 2015)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Todo bien topongo?
> 
> mala noche?



Todo bien, ya 3 por aquí y por fortuna la noche estupendamente, las abertis mas o menos bien también...
Ahora mirando a que meterle el tiro de verano pero todo esta caro oiga


----------



## sr.anus (23 Jun 2015)

Topongo dijo:


> Menudo hijo de puta estás hecho, cabrón. Haces unos graficos muy buenos, me cago en tu puta madre, tienes que ser del copón de inteligente, hijo de puta. Menuda mente tienes, hijo de una perra sarnosa. Eres de las pocas personas que conozco que hace operaciones tan buenas, eres un hijo de puta, tienes que ser un gran broker para semejante hazaña. Me cago en tu puta vida, cabrón, que envidia me dan los tios que operan como tu, hijo de puta. Tienes que ser un puto lobo de wall Street, de lo contrario no me explico como puedes acertar siempre. La madre que te parió, rata de cloaca, eres el puto amo. La verdad es que te imagino, y veo a un tío inteligentísimo, con una monton de monitores, serás hijo de puta. Me encanta que haya gente en el mundo como tu. Gente que se lo curra en la bolsa, gente que se cuida, gente completamente lista. Eres una puta maravilla, me cago en tu putísima madre, me has dejado loquísimo, hijo de puta. Menudo broker debes de ser, cabronazo.
> 
> Menudo hijo de puta, tienes unos hilos del copon. De troll nada, tu das gloria. Menudos posts tienes, hijo de la gran puta. Olvídate de dejarlo, potencia esa mente tan espectacular que tienes, hijo de una perra sarnosa. Qué puta envidia me das!
> 
> ...



Tienes unos comentarios de la hostia. Se nota mucho que te estás esforzando y a la vista están los resultados. Eres un hijo de la gran puta, menuda cuenta se te está poniendo. Me sorprende mucho que ajustes al centimo los stoploss, eres un cabronazo, se nota mucho que le estás dando ahí a saco. Eres hijo de una perra sarnosa, menuda envidia me das. Tienes un jodido privilegio con tu genética, hijo de mil putas, te has puesto del copón.

Me gusta mucho la gente que se lo curra tanto como tú, la gente que persevera como tú, y en definitiva la gente que se cuida como tu. Eres un hijo de puta, me has dejado boquiabierto al ver ese comentario. Te lo estás currando mucho, te estás poniendo del copón hijo de puta. En mi modesta opinión te falta un poco de nivel de trolleo, pero aún así estás del copón, hijo de puta.

Te lo has currado muchísimo, eres un hijo de una perra sarnosa, cabronazo. Sigue así y pasa olímpicamente de los putos niñatos envidiosos que no saben valorar todo el esfuerzo que hay detrás de esas operaciones.
Con el cuerpazo que tienes, hijo de puta, y ese tatuaje de un caballo al lado del ombligo tienes que estar del copón, hijo de puta. Este foro es el toque definitivo que te faltaba para alcanzar la perfección, menudo hijo de puta estás hecho. Me encanta tu perseverancia y dedicación a las operaciones que gastas, estás del copón, hijo de una perra sarnosa.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (23 Jun 2015)

Mirad, hijos de la gran puta todos, lo que dice este del IBEX, cobrones. ::







Encuentro Digital: Joan Cabrero - 23/06/15 - elEconomista.es


----------



## bertok (23 Jun 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Mirad, hijos de la gran puta todos, lo que dice este del IBEX, cobrones. ::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esa directriz y está rota en el intradía.

El DAX y SP son los que manejan el chiringuito


----------



## Topongo (23 Jun 2015)

Bueno ahora en serio, en re-hacimiento :: de la cartera dividendera, no veo nada de nada razonable... quizá BME!?!? o enagas..., tampoco tengo prisa por meter el tiro, pero me esperaba un poco mas de guano por parte de grecia y justo ha sido al revés, a parte de que he estado liado en otras cosas...

Ahora mismo entrar con el ibex en 11500 es un poco rotodosiano

@garrafón... lo de nova... viento en popa, me alegro... , a ver si me voy poniendo al dia por todos los lados...


----------



## J-Z (23 Jun 2015)

Si me hicierais caso con ohl e indra llevaréis un 30% como yo.


----------



## Modus (23 Jun 2015)

sr.anus dijo:


> Tienes unos comentarios de la hostia. Se nota mucho que te estás esforzando y a la vista están los resultados. Eres un hijo de la gran puta, menuda cuenta se te está poniendo. Me sorprende mucho que ajustes al centimo los stoploss, eres un cabronazo, se nota mucho que le estás dando ahí a saco. Eres hijo de una perra sarnosa, menuda envidia me das. Tienes un jodido privilegio con tu genética, hijo de mil putas, te has puesto del copón.
> 
> Me gusta mucho la gente que se lo curra tanto como tú, la gente que persevera como tú, y en definitiva la gente que se cuida como tu. Eres un hijo de puta, me has dejado boquiabierto al ver ese comentario. Te lo estás currando mucho, te estás poniendo del copón hijo de puta. En mi modesta opinión te falta un poco de nivel de trolleo, pero aún así estás del copón, hijo de puta.
> 
> ...



como esta el patio que barbaridad ::

el putibex es una puta mierda
un mercado manipulado por hijos de puta que no pinta nada salvo para los comisionistas que le hacen los meneitos


----------



## Garrafón (23 Jun 2015)

Topongo dijo:


> @garrafón... lo de nova... viento en popa, me alegro... , a ver si me voy poniendo al dia por todos los lados...



Novavax está en su momento, sigo pensando que es una big cap en ciernes y a esta sí la van a dejar desarrollarse.

Además así compenso el hostión en Anadigics, desde mayo no levanto cabeza.

Threshold también espera un gran tercer trimestre, Genocea confirmando expectativas y Advaxis recogiendo lo sembrado, ninguna de las tres es recomendable sin tomar el Sintrom.


----------



## Modus (23 Jun 2015)

j-z dijo:


> Si me hicierais caso con ohl e indra llevaréis un 30% como yo.



podrias dejar de chatear por todos los lados listillo?

gracias

listillo ::


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Jun 2015)

11610 cortos dax. me entró. ahora a rezar a los dioses griegos.

objetivo si no me echan 250 abajo.


----------



## Garrafón (23 Jun 2015)

Buen comienzo para NVAX, es muy importante que hoy cierre por encima de 10$, por el mensaje que envía al mercado cuando ni siquiera ha comenzado a liberar resultados, porque muchos fondos-salud no entran en valores que coticen por debajo de 10$ y porque las posiciones cortas van a sudar sangre.

Ha superado la resistencia de 10,55$, próxima resistencia en 11$ (alcanzarlo hoy sería demasiado, cerrando por encima de 10$ me conformo).


----------



## Namreir (23 Jun 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Esa directriz y está rota en el intradía.
> 
> El DAX y SP son los que manejan el chiringuito



En una sociedad condenada a la lumpenproletarizacion de la clase media y donde el valor del trabajo se deflacta irremediablemente, solo queda como susten del consumo la capacidad de "creacion" de riqueza por parte de sistema financiero fiat.

Una burbuja el dia antes de explotar tiene capacidad de doblar precios.

---------- Post added 23-jun-2015 at 16:40 ----------




azkunaveteya dijo:


> 11610 cortos dax. me entró. ahora a rezar a los dioses griegos.
> 
> objetivo si no me echan 250 abajo.



Nunca meter la mano para parar un cuchillo en caida libre, ni en subida.


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Jun 2015)

Namreir dijo:


> En una sociedad condenada a la lumpenproletarizacion de la clase media y donde el valor del trabajo se deflacta irremediablemente, solo queda como susten del consumo la capacidad de "creacion" de riqueza por parte de sistema financiero fiat.
> 
> Una burbuja el dia antes de explotar tiene capacidad de doblar precios.
> 
> ...




Ah, pero es subida libre? O rebote, de momento?


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Jun 2015)

el gap tiene mucho peligro , porque es en diario y en semanal ienso:


----------



## Modus (23 Jun 2015)

ya la hemos cagao

esto se hunde y se llevara por delante a los lumpeproprietarios esos ::


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Jun 2015)

la hemos pezkeñin ? :rolleye:


----------



## atlanterra (23 Jun 2015)

Pasa un día, un mes, un año....Aqui no pasa nada.

La deuda crece de forma asintótica, los mercados suben....Es como si viviésemos en Matrix. La única forma de que todo vuelva a la realidad es una OS*** bien dada con la mano abierta, y se ve que ni Alemania con su cruzada de austeridad es capaz de equilibrar la balanza.

Sólo queda seguir el camino de la FED y seguir dándole al balón hasta que un día nos levantemos con un CRACK en los mercados que haga lo de Lehman parezca un cuento para niños. Y llegado ese momento se habrá acabado el ciclo de deuda descomunal.


----------



## Namreir (23 Jun 2015)

*Habéis visto el Ibex35? Junio del 2015 ¿El último hilo del IBEX? Sólo el guan...*



azkunaveteya dijo:


> Ah, pero es subida libre? O rebote, de momento?




Ven el fuego tan bonito y los niños meten la mano, luego no lo vuelven a hacer.

---------- Post added 23-jun-2015 at 17:30 ----------

La única forma de sostener el consumo es mediante la impresión de dinero que no existe, de alguna forma el estado tiene que garantizar que una pequeña parte del dinero impreso llegue a los lumpenproletarios consumidores.


----------



## mpbk (23 Jun 2015)

j-z dijo:


> Si me hicierais caso con ohl e indra llevaréis un 30% como yo.



pues yo llevo un 4% en acerinox y fcc:Baile::Baile:


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Jun 2015)

Namreir dijo:


> Ven el fuego tan bonito y los niños meten la mano, luego no lo vuelven a hacer.
> 
> ---------- Post added 23-jun-2015 at 17:30 ----------
> 
> La única forma de sostener el consumo es mediante la impresión de dinero que no existe, de alguna forma el estado tiene que garantizar que una pequeña parte del dinero impreso llegue a los lumpenproletarios consumidores.





Por una vez, el jato tiene razón, el gap es semanal  En velas de 15min daban caída por doble techo a .530 y por ahí paramos de momento.
Tambien es doble techo en horarias. La cosa está jodida con la volatilidad actual.

De momento, pongo SL en los máximos de hoy y a ver qué ocurre y llegamos a los .350


no tiene que suceder, per ode momento el dax queda con gap, y vela malilla, en diario, pero si el sp500 ayuda, se agradece.





algo así molaría


----------



## Namreir (23 Jun 2015)

No me hagáis reír, tal cual esta la situación política el análisis técnico a más de unos pocos minutos no vale ni para limpiarse el culo. Carne de percutido.


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Jun 2015)

Namreir dijo:


> No me hagáis reír, tal cual esta la situación política el análisis técnico a más de unos pocos minutos no vale ni para limpiarse el culo. Carne de percutido.



Esa es tu opinión. Que igual es la verdadera.
Pero de momento, dejame creerme estos puntillos, vale?


----------



## Namreir (23 Jun 2015)

Admítelo Azkuna, a ti te gusta meterla en todo tipo de agujeros sin chubasquero.


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Jun 2015)

Namreir dijo:


> Admítelo Azkuna, a ti te gusta meterla en todo tipo de agujeros sin chubasquero.



Por tu calle sobre todo ::


Si tienes claro el SL, el chubasquero está siempre. Caso sin txubaskero sería comprar, caer, promediar, caer, promediar y caer e ir para largo tiempo.

Pero igual cuando te das cuenta ha perdido la directriz alcista, para los que crean, claro.


----------



## Namreir (23 Jun 2015)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Por tu calle sobre todo ::
> 
> 
> Si tienes claro el SL, el chubasquero está siempre. *Caso sin txubaskero sería comprar, caer, promediar, caer, promediar y caer e ir para largo tiempo.*
> ...



Eso es montarte una orgia con todas las lumis del barrio sin chubasquero.

Como dice Bertok el SP anda atascado.

Esto no carbura.

¿Veremos a la FED intervenir en el mercado secundario de bonos de empresas privadas y comprar acciones?


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Jun 2015)

Namreir dijo:


> Eso es montarte una orgia con todas las lumis del barrio sin chubasquero.
> 
> Como dice Bertok el SP anda atascado.
> 
> ...



Sabes que Drogui ha reducido al mínimo la compra de estas cosas el último mes?
Por qué habrá sido?


----------



## Namreir (23 Jun 2015)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Sabes que Drogui ha reducido al mínimo la compra de estas cosas el último mes?
> 
> Por qué habrá sido?




Quería margen por si se liaba en Grecia.


----------



## Modus (23 Jun 2015)

el Sp esta atascado de cojones

no va a ser facil que se destasque sin que ocurra algo terrible de costa a costa de los usa ::


ya en febrero un broker muy bueno con buena info y que llevo meses detras de el pero no hay manera… dijo :

los dos proximos vencimientos trimestrales seran bajistas

goldman esta posicionado asi y vienen 6 meses de distribucion… en USA

veremos….


----------



## _____________ (23 Jun 2015)

os lo dejo como aporte, por si no lo conocéis e visto el titulo y me e acordado de esto, hay 1 versión de prueba que te permite jugar a invertir con los valores reales del mercado.

eToro, the world's largest social investment network

Suerte especuladores xD


----------



## Modus (23 Jun 2015)

gracias tron
no la necesitamos aqui se acierten siempre las tendencias y se vende en maximos ::


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Jun 2015)

cerramos cortito 11385 en 11365 y abrimos largos


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (24 Jun 2015)

¿que acaba de pasar? algo grave, parece.


----------



## garpie (24 Jun 2015)

Caída a plooomooooo!!!!!

El BCE eleva nuevamente los créditos de emergencia a la banca griega - Bolsamania.com


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (24 Jun 2015)

Tsipras: "Los acreedores no han aceptado la propuesta griega"

Leer más: Tsipras: "Los acreedores no han aceptado la propuesta griega" - elEconomista.es Tsipras: "Los acreedores no han aceptado la propuesta griega" - elEconomista.es


----------



## mpbk (24 Jun 2015)

que meneitos.

largos dax.


----------



## azkunaveteya (24 Jun 2015)

ya puedo viajar en clase visnes en vez de turista estas vacaciones. go dax go.


aun queda para 350


----------



## mpbk (24 Jun 2015)

mpbk dijo:


> que meneitos.
> 
> largos dax.



venga stop ya en BE y a disfrutar de mi talento.

adioss

---------- Post added 24-jun-2015 at 11:50 ----------

quito parcial 0.1 130€


----------



## Hannibal (24 Jun 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerramos cortito 11385 en 11365 y abrimos largos



¿Qué tal los largos jato? 

Cuánta razón tenía aquel forero que dijo el lunes que la subida del IBEX era una trampa atrapagacelas.

Poco ha caído aún, supongo que no tardaremos en ver cerrar el gap /modo jato ienso:


----------



## mpbk (24 Jun 2015)

Hannibal dijo:


> ¿Qué tal los largos jato?
> 
> Cuánta razón tenía aquel forero que dijo el lunes que la subida del IBEX era una trampa atrapagacelas.
> 
> Poco ha caído aún, supongo que no tardaremos en ver cerrar el gap /modo jato ienso:



pues yo creo que no es una trampa.......espero ver los 12500.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (24 Jun 2015)

Es como el final de las pelis de terror, cuando parce que ya ha acabado todo, el malo muerto, todo en calma, y de repente hay un nuevo susto, una escena final inesperada.


----------



## sr.anus (24 Jun 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Es como el final de las pelis de terror, cuando parce que ya ha acabado todo, el malo muerto, todo en calma, y de repente hay un nuevo susto, una escena final inesperada.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (24 Jun 2015)

sr.anus dijo:


>



Me ha pasado lo mismo...:´( Calopez ya te vale.


----------



## Modus (24 Jun 2015)

no se a roto nada toda via

lo terrible de verdad aun esta por llegar ::

estas noticias me recuerdan a esas pelis en que un meteorito va a destrozar la tierra y Will Smith tiene que salvarla con un lapicero, una toalla y un condon usado::

---------- Post added 24-jun-2015 at 13:47 ----------




mpbk dijo:


> pues yo creo que no es una trampa.......espero ver los 12500.



seguro que aciertas como siempre

pero antes de llegar ahi lo manipularan porque hacen lo que les sale

todo es una tramolla::


----------



## mpbk (24 Jun 2015)

Modus dijo:


> no se a roto nada toda via
> 
> lo terrible de verdad aun esta por llegar ::
> 
> ...



es fácil, ponle el stop en minimos mensuales y a esperar estos 12500.


----------



## Modus (24 Jun 2015)

la liaron, dax bien mientras aguante zona 11390 a 11560-11720. 
por abajo a 11300 +-. pienso q va arriba... veremos. 

el sp no furula se come un estancamiento de vertigo... cagaito de miedo ::


----------



## sirpask (24 Jun 2015)

CNMV registra a Renta 4 como gestora de fondos de inversión de Banco Madrid



> Ahora, le corresponde a Renta 4 aclarar cómo se llevará a cabo el proceso para que se hagan efectivos los reembolsos de los aproximadamente 900 millones de euros en fondos de inversión y sicavs -sociedades de inversión de capital variable- que gestionaba Banco Madrid.
> 
> Leer más: CNMV registra a Renta 4 como gestora de fondos de inversión de Banco Madrid
> Síguenos en: https://twitter.com/@LaVanguardia | La Vanguardia | Facebook



El que sepa el cuando y el donde... Se va a llevar un dinerito ¿no?


----------



## Modus (24 Jun 2015)

Hannibal dijo:


> ¿Qué tal los largos jato?
> 
> Cuánta razón tenía aquel forero que dijo el lunes que la subida del IBEX era una trampa atrapagacelas.
> 
> Poco ha caído aún, supongo que no tardaremos en ver cerrar el gap /modo jato ienso:



gracias por reconocer mi acierto 

se veia claramente que era el reboton del gato muerto ::

mañana rebotara de nuevo ::


----------



## azkunaveteya (24 Jun 2015)

Mañana puede ser el día ese que todos esperamos.


----------



## Namreir (24 Jun 2015)

The Big One


----------



## bertok (25 Jun 2015)

Namreir dijo:


> The Big One



It's coming


----------



## azkunaveteya (25 Jun 2015)

La cara de Alexis no dice mucho bueno








Me figuro que es capaz de dimitir y convocar elecciones. Ojo, que estaba la oposición hoy también en Bruselas. Es raro esto. Algo traman.


----------



## bertok (25 Jun 2015)

Si es capaz de vender a su pueblo, no vuelve a Atenas.

Fight or die


----------



## azkunaveteya (25 Jun 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Si es capaz de vender a su pueblo, no vuelve a Atenas.
> 
> Fight or die



como volvamos a elecciones otra vez, algo pasa en grecia fijo...


----------



## bertok (25 Jun 2015)

Sigo confiando en Varoufakis aunque la desconfianza me va invadiendo


----------



## azkunaveteya (25 Jun 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Sigo confiando en Varoufakis aunque la desconfianza me va invadiendo










vale, sí, ya sé, le falta un perro para ser tu ídolo







el dax voy a apurar hasta .340


----------



## Namreir (25 Jun 2015)

Hoy es el gran dia, preparados para el infierno,

Matrix Revolutions, "Give "Em Hell!" - YouTube


----------



## Modus (25 Jun 2015)

el horno esta atiborrado de gacelas alcistas. hoy es su dia

ya se oyen sus jemidos ::


----------



## Namreir (25 Jun 2015)

Modus dijo:


> el horno esta atiborrado de gacelas alcistas. hoy es su dia
> 
> ya se oyen sus jemidos ::



Tambien puede ser un dia estupendo para jugar al tiro al pichon con la gacelada bajista.

Dame informacion, y dominare el mundo.

---------- Post added 25-jun-2015 at 09:43 ----------

Parec que el fin del mundo lo dejamos para mañana.


----------



## Colapso-De-Civilización (25 Jun 2015)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Mañana puede ser el día ese que todos esperamos.





Namreir dijo:


> The Big One





bertok dijo:


> It's coming



Pues parece que hoy tampoco va a ser. Todo apunta a que los griegos llegaran a un acuerdo. Y finalmente el pueblo griego se vera traicionado una vez mas. Que decepción me estoy llevando con Tsipras y Varoufakis.


----------



## Modus (25 Jun 2015)

lo qe yo decia

se oyen los jemidos de las gacelas

jemidos de placer ::

vaya gustito :baba:

---------- Post added 25-jun-2015 at 13:28 ----------




Colapso-De-Civilización dijo:


> Pues parece que hoy tampoco va a ser. Todo apunta a que los griegos llegaran a un acuerdo. Y finalmente el pueblo griego se vera traicionado una vez mas. Que decepción me estoy llevando con Tsipras y Varoufakis.



dejalos

no se cansan de hacer el imbecil con tanto circo sobre el mad max
son los payasos del apocalisis ::


----------



## Modus (25 Jun 2015)

le dan la vuelta otra vez ::

esto no acaba de tirar ni para arriba ni para abajo ??? ... al menos las Caixa de ayer verdean algo 

parriba, pabajo parece la motaña rusa de postaventura ::

el lunes corralon en grecia 8:


----------



## Modus (25 Jun 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Sigo confiando en Varoufakis aunque la desconfianza me va invadiendo



confia, confia, que ya te te aviso ::

la volatilidad del sp no vaticina nada beuno. esto peude ser terrible ::


----------



## bertok (25 Jun 2015)

DAX: Casualidades ::::::


----------



## azkunaveteya (25 Jun 2015)

Hay gente que no cambia 


Por cierto


----------



## sr.anus (26 Jun 2015)

bertok dijo:


> DAX: Casualidades ::::::



veo esto, y ademas a esta hora los futuros del dax, y da miedito. Podemos tener un rejonazo de 350 puntos, otra cosa es la direccion ::


----------



## cuasi-pepito (26 Jun 2015)

Y luego hay 3 meses paras ver si el FMI lo define como impago o no...y entonces el nuevo debate serán las pugnas por la definición de la situación.

Algo así como cuando los gestores de los CDS no definen los impagos con eventos de impago, y se quedan tan panchos.

Llegaremos a una redutio ab absurdum en las que se entrara en debates en torno a los distintos items que sirven para definir el impago.


----------



## Krim (26 Jun 2015)

keinur dijo:


> Lo pueden llamar como quieran y retrasarlo el tiempo que quieran, pero en Julio vienen más pagos pendientes de deuda griega y tampoco van a poder hacerles frente si no hay un acuerdo. Grecia no debe dinero solo al FMI.
> 
> Y luego viene Ucrania que puede hacer default también en Julio.
> 
> ...



Crees que el grexit sentara bien a las bolsas europeas? En principio debería ser al contrario al menos a corto plazo, no?

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Modus (26 Jun 2015)

a las bolsas europeas le estan haciendo un griego ::

mucho mejor el cuponsito estos dias::


----------



## Raponchi (26 Jun 2015)

keinur dijo:


> No debería, lo decía en tono irónico. Sin embargo hemos visto como un rumor de noticia positiva para Grecia era capaz de subir los índices un 4%, mientras que el desmentido de este rumor sumado a noticias negativas no lo bajan ni el 1%.
> 
> Están sosteniéndolo claramente, y lo van a llevar donde les de la real gana. Hasta que les interese dejarlo caer.
> 
> Es todo un paripé. Especialmente el Ibex.




Hay que tener el ínice bien arriba para cuando el flautista de gacelyn comienze a tocar su melodía todos los dias en el telediario de las 3 y las 9.

pero antes hay hay que acumular la droguidragui.


----------



## piramide (26 Jun 2015)

Están sosteniéndolo claramente, y lo van a llevar donde les de la real gana. Hasta que les interese dejarlo caer.

Es todo un paripé. Especialmente el Ibex.

Toltamente de acuerdo!!!!!!


----------



## Modus (26 Jun 2015)

piramide dijo:


> Están sosteniéndolo claramente, y lo van a llevar donde les de la real gana. Hasta que les interese dejarlo caer.
> 
> Es todo un paripé. Especialmente el Ibex.
> 
> Toltamente de acuerdo!!!!!!



muy de aceurdo contigo!!!! 

hacen lo que les sale

es todo una tramolla::


----------



## Lynx (26 Jun 2015)

Guarros días.

¿Tú BursIN o Burxit?


----------



## Namreir (26 Jun 2015)

Lo de tener dos cuentas en un foro y hablar contigo mismo que enfermedad mental es?


----------



## Modus (26 Jun 2015)

he estado mirando brokers y al final me he decidido por DEGIRO, voy a empezar con 1000€ para probar. me comeran en comisiones pero es lo que hay.

por lo menos tengo la seguridad de que no puede ser peor que plus500.::


----------



## Lynx (26 Jun 2015)

Degiro es nombre griego.

Trae suerte.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jun 2015)

bueno chavales llego el viernes feliz finde y que acabe el tema en desacuerdo , un servidor a cerrado largos 11365 en 11410 y abierto cortos


----------



## Modus (26 Jun 2015)

que pase buen finde 

esos cortos son ganadores??::

sino hay acuerdo.... grecia sale perdiendo. si hay acuerdo...grecia sale perdiendo tb (menos porque existira la posiblidad de seguir financiandose). yo heroe voto largos abiertos 8:


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Jun 2015)

pues yo sigo corto en DAX, con el SL, pero corto.


----------



## bertok (26 Jun 2015)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> pues yo sigo corto en DAX, con el SL, pero corto.



es una buena figura con buen ratio de riesgo / beneficio.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jun 2015)

bertok dijo:


> es una buena figura con buen ratio de riesgo / beneficio.



si , tiene un buen indice de condenacion :fiufiu:

---------- Post added 26-jun-2015 at 18:38 ----------

chavalines miren lo que he encontrado , una maravilla de pelicula , estuve esperando que lo sacaran en calidad bluray :baba:

Ver Tema - Sinuhe.el.egipcio.1080p.AC3.DTS.Dual.Bluray.1954 - Todohdtv


----------



## Modus (26 Jun 2015)

bertok dijo:


> es una buena figura con buen ratio de riesgo / beneficio.



yo calculo qe es un fifti-fifti ::::::


----------



## Colapso-De-Civilización (27 Jun 2015)

Como van los futuros del ibex???


----------



## Modus (27 Jun 2015)

y ahora referendun ::

si sale el no entonces tenemos tambien que hace un simpa y pasan la pelota a la ue.

entonces los expulsan o que carajo?

aqui mariano acojonao porque la deuda se va a poner panocha y le va a fastidiar las elecciones. su milagro economico no tendra base ::

tocate maria, que la cosa se pone jodia ::


----------



## Modus (27 Jun 2015)

el rojete es el color del verano ::

guano a paladas vamos a comer ::


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (27 Jun 2015)

la salida del euro de Grecia significa mas de un 30% para Rajoy en las generales


----------



## Modus (27 Jun 2015)

pero es q no van a salir ::


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (27 Jun 2015)

Modus dijo:


> pero es q no van a salir ::



van a votar "si" a los recortes, es probable.


----------



## Modus (27 Jun 2015)

es todo una tramolla :abajo:


----------



## Modus (27 Jun 2015)

Colapso-De-Civilización dijo:


> Como van los futuros del ibex???




es increible ::

sto se hunde con el chiringuito encima::::


----------



## Modus (27 Jun 2015)

mañana es mejor no levantarse ::


----------



## ProfePaco (27 Jun 2015)

Modus dijo:


> mañana es mejor no levantarse ::



el lunes querrás decir


----------



## Lynx (27 Jun 2015)

¿Hay ya acaparadores consolidados entre los bitcoiners?

Hace un año los bancos empezaron a comprar.


----------



## Modus (27 Jun 2015)

el lunes salira el sol como siempre 

y todo el mundo tendra que ir al baño ha cagar como todos los dias, salvo los estreñidos que tienen otra rutina

y a la bolsa, incluso a la griega, el resultado de toda esta tramolla le importara una mierda ::::


----------



## Modus (27 Jun 2015)

de donde sale tanto burro? ::::::


----------



## Modus (27 Jun 2015)

y de donde sale tanto idiota? ::::::


----------



## Krim (28 Jun 2015)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> pues yo sigo corto en DAX, con el SL, pero corto.



Pues pinta que te vas a forrar...mi más sincera enhorabuena.


----------



## mpbk (28 Jun 2015)

Krim dijo:


> Pues pinta que te vas a forrar...mi más sincera enhorabuena.



pues yo sigo largo en el ibex.


----------



## Modus (28 Jun 2015)

mpbk dijo:


> pues yo sigo largo en el ibex.



es una buena figura con buen ratio de riesgo / beneficio.


----------



## azkunaveteya (28 Jun 2015)

Arabia Saudita baja 1,7%.

Dubai baja 2,2%

Abu Dabi baja 0,9%

Qatar baja 0,4%

Egipto sube 1,3%

Kuwait baja 0,2%

Oman baja 0,2%

Bahrain baja 0,2%

Desde luego no parece que esto de Grecia haya influido demasiado en estas bolsas algo alejadas del foco de conflicto económico.

---------- Post added 28-jun-2015 at 15:54 ----------




Krim dijo:


> Pues pinta que te vas a forrar...mi más sincera enhorabuena.



Espero ver los .350
La duda es si vender ahí o no. Igual me lo saltan con gap o no sé. Y sí, metí toda la pasta de las vacaciones del perro de bertok y la de la Universidad de sus hijos.


----------



## dj-mesa (28 Jun 2015)

Modus dijo:


> he estado mirando brokers y al final me he decidido por DEGIRO, voy a empezar con 1000€ para probar. me comeran en comisiones pero es lo que hay.
> 
> por lo menos tengo la seguridad de que no puede ser peor que plus500.::



Plus 500, oí que cancelaron algunas cuentas por documentación, pero que pagaban y eso. Por que te cambias..cuéntanos mas


----------



## J-Z (28 Jun 2015)

Road to 8000.


----------



## Seren (28 Jun 2015)

entonces mañana a donde va el ibex??


----------



## Hannibal (28 Jun 2015)

Seren dijo:


> entonces mañana a donde va el ibex??



Gap al alza claramente /modo jato off


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (28 Jun 2015)

Gap acelerado hacia arriba como la salida de la crisis


----------



## azkunaveteya (28 Jun 2015)

Igual la bolsa de Israel da más pistas


----------



## elpatatero (28 Jun 2015)

Metemos largos para mańana, con tres cullons :aplauso:


Enviado desde mi mad max


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Jun 2015)

mañana sera el dia mundial del ojete calor


----------



## mpbk (28 Jun 2015)

Seren dijo:


> entonces mañana a donde va el ibex??



a 11000 y de ahi a 12500.

de nada


----------



## azkunaveteya (28 Jun 2015)

¿Qué hizo la bolsa en la apertura tras corralito de Chipre 18/03/2013? La decisión también se tomó en fin de semana.


----------



## Lynx (28 Jun 2015)

Egipto sube 1,3%

Dubai baja 2,2%
Arabia Saudita baja 1,7%.
Abu Dabi baja 0,9%
Qatar baja 0,4%
Kuwait baja 0,2%
Oman baja 0,2%
Bahrain baja 0,2%


----------



## mpbk (28 Jun 2015)

mañana se cierra el hueco del ibex y arriba.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (28 Jun 2015)

Lynx dijo:


> Egipto sube 1,3%
> 
> Dubai baja 2,2%
> Arabia Saudita baja 1,7%.
> ...



Son mercados muy lejanos para verse afectados, es más se se beneficiarian

Enviado desde mi Coolpad 8297W mediante Tapatalk


----------



## auricooro (28 Jun 2015)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> ¿Qué hizo la bolsa en la apertura tras corralito de Chipre 18/03/2013? La decisión también se tomó en fin de semana.



Pero por aquellos tiempos el BCE no ayudaba como ahora, aunque lo de Grecia es más grave, claro.


----------



## Modus (28 Jun 2015)

si grecia sale del euro(posivilidad pequeña) se hará de forma consensuada, con understandings y pactos consensuados.

no habrá miedo ni crack en ninguna bolsa europea.

os jode a los chunguitos del madmax, pero no sucederá lo que deseáis, se siente.


----------



## mpbk (28 Jun 2015)

Modus dijo:


> si grecia sale del euro(posivilidad pequeña) se hará de forma consensuada, con understandings y pactos consensuados.
> 
> no habrá miedo ni crack en ninguna bolsa europea.
> 
> os jode a los chunguitos del madmax, pero no sucederá lo que deseáis, se siente.



alguien que piensa..........

hay cada tonto por aqui.

esta semana ibex -3% llegará donde es compra.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Jun 2015)

el lunes negron sera maravilloso :Baile:


----------



## Modus (28 Jun 2015)

mpbk dijo:


> alguien que piensa..........
> 
> hay cada tonto por aqui.
> 
> esta semana ibex -3% llegará donde es compra.



es increible no se puede ser mas tonto. despues de todo lo visto a la gente no le a quedado claro todavia que nadie saldrá del euro.

esto es todo una patraña para atrapar gacelas. 

los 12500 ibex son claros previo amago de caida hasta los 11000.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Jun 2015)

104xx ienso:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (28 Jun 2015)

Modus dijo:


> es increible no se puede ser mas tonto. despues de todo lo visto a la gente no le a quedado claro todavia que nadie saldrá del euro.
> 
> esto es todo una patraña para atrapar gacelas.
> 
> los 12500 ibex son claros previo amago de caida hasta los 11000.



¿11.000? ¿Donde hay que firmar?


----------



## azkunaveteya (28 Jun 2015)

DIA tiene mucha presencia en Grecia no?

Por comentar, lo que he pueso en el hilo de FYROM

S&P advierte a Europa del Este por Grecia - Economía - CNNExpansion.com

(S&P) BAJARIA NOTA A PAISES EUROPEOS SI GRECIA AFECTA A BANCA

La banca de los Balcanes, muy expuesta a la crisis griega | Internacional | EL PA


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Jun 2015)

sera el acabose , no habra piedad para los largos :no:

polque no hacemos una porra , MV zahori -4% :baba:


----------



## Namreir (28 Jun 2015)

Dia vendio el negocio griego en 2010

Los supermercados Dia ganan un 19% menos tras la venta del negocio en Grecia | Economía | EL PAÍS

Chicos listos

---------- Post added 28-jun-2015 at 22:19 ----------








---------- Post added 28-jun-2015 at 22:19 ----------

Pero buscad Iberdrola + Rokas


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (28 Jun 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> sera el acabose , no habra piedad para los largos :no:
> 
> polque no hacemos una porra , MV zahori -4% :baba:



Para empezar...


----------



## Antónimo (28 Jun 2015)

Lynx dijo:


> Egipto sube 1,3%
> 
> Dubai baja 2,2%
> Arabia Saudita baja 1,7%.
> ...



¿Cuántas empresas cotizan en la Bolsa de Egipto? ¿Qué volumen mueven?


----------



## Namreir (28 Jun 2015)

Opa de Iberdrola Renovables a la griega Rokas | Diario YA

Aunque con una tasa de respaldo a corralitos griegos fijo que recupera la pasta sin problemas.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Jun 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Para empezar...



eso el lunes , el martes sigue la fiestuki


----------



## azkunaveteya (28 Jun 2015)

Rescate de Grecia: ACS, Ferrovial, Iberdrola e Inditex, las empresas con más riesgo en Grecia. Noticias de Economía


----------



## Lynx (28 Jun 2015)

Antónimo dijo:


> ¿Cuántas empresas cotizan en la Bolsa de Egipto? ¿Qué volumen mueven?



a saber

EGP EUR 0.1189	
Libra egipcia - Euros


el horario actual

.:: Egyptian Exchange ::.

---------- Post added 28-jun-2015 at 21:40 ----------




Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Son *mercados muy lejanos para verse afectados*, es más se se beneficiarian
> 
> Enviado desde mi Coolpad 8297W mediante Tapatalk




No es cierto. 

Y además: 

https://en-maktoob.news.yahoo.com/m...es-fall-attacks-greece-134356933--sector.html


----------



## Colapso-De-Civilización (28 Jun 2015)

Como van esos futuros???


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (29 Jun 2015)

Sp -2%. Pilla guano.


----------



## mpbk (29 Jun 2015)

mañana a comprarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr 11000.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Jun 2015)

si , a comprar :ouch:


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 Jun 2015)

2% abajo nikitonipongo
1,9% usanos


----------



## bertok (29 Jun 2015)

El putibex baja 500 puntos


----------



## Krim (29 Jun 2015)

DAX -4%. IBEX Lo mismo. Auténticamente orgasmico.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Jun 2015)

500 pipos en igmarkets :baba: alcistillas salid ratitas , que estropicio gacelillas :8:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (29 Jun 2015)

El futuro del vix sube un 8%


----------



## Urederra (29 Jun 2015)

¿ Mañana otra vez aparece la prima a hacernos una visitilla ?


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Jun 2015)

se me esta poniendo durilla :o


----------



## mpbk (29 Jun 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> si , a comprar :ouch:



mañana voy a palmar bien......

pero será un perder inicial y un recuperar.


----------



## Antónimo (29 Jun 2015)

Lynx dijo:


> a saber
> 
> EGP EUR 0.1189
> Libra egipcia - Euros
> ...



No has contestado a mis preguntas.
Una pista:
Egipto, un país con una bolsa en pleno rally que tiene truco. Noticias de Economía


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Jun 2015)

mpbk dijo:


> mañana voy a palmar bien......
> 
> pero será un perder inicial y un recuperar.



que dices tio , el guano no se va a acabar , hasta el referendum por lo menos ienso:


----------



## Namreir (29 Jun 2015)

500 puntos abajo


----------



## Urederra (29 Jun 2015)

«— ¿Hueles eso? ¿Lo hueles, muchacho?
— ¿Qué es?
— Guano, hijo; nada del mundo huele así. Amo el olor del guano por la mañana. Una vez durante doce horas bombardeamos una colina y cuando acabó todo, subí. No encontramos ni un cadáver de esos chinos de mierda. Que pestazo el de la gasolina quemada. Aquella colina olía a... a victoria».


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 Jun 2015)

dax 4.7% abajo, hoy no duermo de la emoción.... 550 pipazos...

espero que se recupere por supuesto a las 10.00 el contado.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Jun 2015)

aquella colina es la colina de la hamburguesa ::

el viernes observe innumerables señales del mal y sali de largos para cargar cortos :Aplauso:


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 Jun 2015)

En principio si nos tiran más, jodemos un "soporte". Me quería ir a dormir, pero será imposible que concilie con 580 puntos abajo el dax!! más los acumulados


----------



## bertok (29 Jun 2015)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> En principio si nos tiran más, jodemos un "soporte". Me quería ir a dormir, pero será imposible que concilie con 580 puntos abajo el dax!! más los acumulados



Azku, he puesto por ahí un gráfico de DAX.

Canal bajista y target en fibo de 10337.

La volatilidad se come cualquier posición. Yo vendería mala tras la apertura


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Jun 2015)

esto ya no es un gap , es un boquete :8:


----------



## Namreir (29 Jun 2015)

Grecia puede ser el detonante para una fuerte correccion (20%) en el DAX y el SP. Como lo veis?

---------- Post added 29-jun-2015 at 00:34 ----------

Dax 9.500

sp 1800


----------



## bertok (29 Jun 2015)

SP en 1650, es target muy claro


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Jun 2015)

hay que recordar que el gap 8650 sigue abierto :fiufiu:


----------



## mpbk (29 Jun 2015)

el ibex lo convierte en una isla bajista...........si perdemos los 11000 con filtro nos vamos pabajo y doy por bueno el techo anunciado en 11800


----------



## Namreir (29 Jun 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> hay que recordar que el gap 8650 sigue abierto :fiufiu:



Eso seria entrar en depresion y con el bono por encima del 5 o 6 por ciento.

Es descartable?


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Jun 2015)

todo puede suceder , fijese ustec que MV esta pensando que los griegos terminaran por aceptar los recortes en el referendum ienso:


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 Jun 2015)

Namreir dijo:


> Grecia puede ser el detonante para una fuerte correccion (20%) en el DAX y el SP. Como lo veis?
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-jun-2015 at 00:34 ----------
> 
> ...



Pero no se iba a 20.000?

Es imposible, Drogui iba a comprar cromos y esto iba para arriba, y tal.

Por cierto, Drogi tendrá que hablar para rebotar "hacer todo lo que sea necesario para salvar el euro" y esas cosas.


Que abra ya el puto DAX, que esto se recupera.


----------



## Krim (29 Jun 2015)

Bueno, con tantas (y tan altisimas) nocemeidades hablando del guano, el -20%, etc. Yo no me pondría corto ni borracho...

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## auricooro (29 Jun 2015)

Krim dijo:


> Bueno, con tantas (y tan altisimas) nocemeidades hablando del guano, el -20%, etc. Yo no me pondría corto ni borracho...
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk



Pero que cobarde.


----------



## rufus (29 Jun 2015)

mpbk dijo:


> el ibex lo convierte en una isla bajista...........si perdemos los 11000 con filtro nos vamos pabajo y doy por bueno el techo anunciado en 11800



Abajo hasta donde?


----------



## Namreir (29 Jun 2015)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Pero no se iba a 20.000?
> 
> Es imposible, Drogui iba a comprar cromos y esto iba para arriba, y tal.
> 
> ...



Depende, por que se puede ir todo a tomar por culo. 

Yo apuesto por algun tipo de declaracion, rumor o lo que sea cuando se tuerza demasiado.

Y a ver hasta donde llega el susto griego.

Dificil papeleta.

Grecia no puede abandonar el euro y tampoco se la puede echar, pero podria ser una buna forma de comprobar como quiebran los paises.


----------



## FranR (29 Jun 2015)

Que cab_rones me están troleando en Rankia... alguien haciéndose pasar por mi.

Banco Popular (POP) Seguimiento del valor (41/42) - Rankia


::


----------



## Namreir (29 Jun 2015)

Las caidas se amortiguan, mañana mas.

Y felicidades por las plusvas, que llevas un buen pico.


----------



## bertok (29 Jun 2015)

Putas everywhere


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 Jun 2015)

Hombre negrofuturo! qué tal todo?
Sigue lo trazado?


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Jun 2015)

FranR dijo:


> Que cab_rones me están troleando en Rankia... alguien haciéndose pasar por mi.
> 
> Banco Popular (POP) Seguimiento del valor (41/42) - Rankia
> 
> ...



trol que trolea a troll .... :rolleye:


----------



## Colapso-De-Civilización (29 Jun 2015)

bertok dijo:


> El putibex baja 500 puntos



Eso no os lo creéis ni con 8 cervezas encima, y lo sabéis.


----------



## Krim (29 Jun 2015)

Colapso-De-Civilización dijo:


> Eso no os lo creéis ni con 8 cervezas encima, y lo sabéis.



Perfectamente posible que mañana cerremos con un -500. Y con un -700.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## efecto_dragui (29 Jun 2015)

la partida dura hasta las 24 h del dia 30, mientras que los niños se vayan a dormir o los desplumaran...


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 Jun 2015)

FranR?


> Pese a su ligera indigestion ladrillera es uno de los mejores bancos patrios, con inmejorable futuro ahora que se pronostican crecimientos en torno al 4% del PIB anual.
> Para mí es una puesta segura hasta los 5€.


----------



## FranR (29 Jun 2015)

No se preocupen, si baja mucho algún bankito mediano se suspende cotización y que se tranquilicen las aguas. 

Libre mercado lo llaman y tal.


----------



## Colapso-De-Civilización (29 Jun 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Putas everywhere



Y barcos.


----------



## efecto_dragui (29 Jun 2015)

El oro, que andaba flojito desde hace unos dias, ya esta subiendo el 1%...


----------



## Ghost hunter (29 Jun 2015)

Los Americanos 400 puntos de gap a la baja. El día de mañana promete.


----------



## FranR (29 Jun 2015)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> FranR?



Es un gran troleo. Tiene gracia y todo, se saca un nick con mi imagen y todo , de rollo siempre alcista. :XX:

Debe ser uno de aquí. :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Jun 2015)

FranR dijo:


> Es un gran troleo. Tiene gracia y todo, se saca un nick con mi imagen y todo , de rollo siempre alcista. :XX:
> 
> Debe ser uno de aquí. :XX:



el impostor es mejor que el original , algo bastante facil tratandose de flander ::


----------



## FranR (29 Jun 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el impostor es mejor que el original , algo bastante facil tratandose de flander ::



Me echas de menos micifú!, al final el mariconismo se ha apoderado de ti. 

:X


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 Jun 2015)

FranR dijo:


> Es un gran troleo. Tiene gracia y todo, se saca un nick con mi imagen y todo , de rollo siempre alcista. :XX:
> 
> Debe ser uno de aquí. :XX:



Seguro que no es hustec trolleando no?


----------



## FranR (29 Jun 2015)

Que vá, tengo otro nick troleante. Y dice lo contrario...De momento les he dado unas Resistencias, soportes y tal, y no saben ni de donde salen, por que claro, no coinciden con el Anal-isis técnico.


----------



## nicklessss (29 Jun 2015)

efecto_dragui dijo:


> El oro, que andaba flojito desde hace unos dias, ya esta subiendo el 1%...



Eso contra el $. Contra el € va camino al +3%.


----------



## paulistano (29 Jun 2015)

600 puntos abajo según igmarkets... 

Pillo sitio entre tanto trollaco.... Día entretenido hoy


----------



## Norske (29 Jun 2015)

El futuro del eurostoxx50 ha abierto a las 8 con una bajada del 7%....

Ahora solo baja un 5,3%... Esto va p'arriba!!


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (29 Jun 2015)

¿Veis? Al final el nombre del hilo de junio ha sido bueno. Sólo el guano salvará el hilo.

Guanisimos días.

pd: no quiero ni mirar.::


----------



## Garrafón (29 Jun 2015)

En el IBEX los 10.650 son el soporte, esperemos no llegar ahí.

Los usanos llevan toda la noche avisando que quieren vender Europa y esperar fuera a ver como termina esto, las primeras horas van a ser las peores, y esta semana es para tiburones.


----------



## ProfePaco (29 Jun 2015)




----------



## Colapso-De-Civilización (29 Jun 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> ¿Veis? Al final el nombre del hilo de junio ha sido bueno. Sólo el guano salvará el hilo.
> 
> Guanisimos días.
> 
> pd: no quiero ni mirar.::



Ya sabes que el guano son los padres. No te hagas ilusiones guaneras.


----------



## sokaris (29 Jun 2015)

-575 pb el putibex


No me atrevo.....cortos?Largos?


----------



## burbujeado (29 Jun 2015)

Ya viene descontando ::


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (29 Jun 2015)

En laso buenos tiempos las cosas se jodían los viernes y para el lunes ya estaba arreglao. Ahora es al reves. Que cosas.

---------- Post added 29-jun-2015 at 06:44 ----------

Esto va a tardar en arrancar. Algunos valores tardaran un buen rato en empezar a cotizar.

Hoy tendría que pasarase el tounel a certificar.


----------



## sokaris (29 Jun 2015)

Los bancos patrios se van a llevar el rejón puesto......+

Y el psi dos rejones :


----------



## paulistano (29 Jun 2015)

Sacyr viene bajando un 8%....10 veces más títulos a la venta que a la compra.


----------



## Colapso-De-Civilización (29 Jun 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> En laso buenos tiempos las cosas se jodían los viernes y para el lunes ya estaba arreglao. Ahora es al reves. Que cosas.
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-jun-2015 at 06:44 ----------
> 
> ...



Que fue de los míticos Tonuel, Mulder, etc???


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (29 Jun 2015)

Colapso-De-Civilización dijo:


> Que fue de los míticos Tonuel, Mulder, etc???



¿No eran multis del jato?


----------



## Colapso-De-Civilización (29 Jun 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> ¿No eran multis del jato?



No se quien es el jato. Yo llevo poco registrado. Pero en el foro vengo entrando desde el 2008. Y uno de mis hilos favoritos siempre ha sido este. Pero no conozco ese tipo de entresijos.


----------



## sokaris (29 Jun 2015)

Vaya bandazos en IG!!!

-620 pb


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (29 Jun 2015)

De momento muchos valores no pueden abrir. Casi mejor...


----------



## sokaris (29 Jun 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> De momento muchos valores no pueden abrir.



Tremendo, ya veo....::

Creo que se puede hacer dinero con largos hoy a última hora......veremos.


----------



## auricooro (29 Jun 2015)

IBEX 35 | IBEX 35 en Tiempo Real - Investing.com


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (29 Jun 2015)

BBVA -8.25%...por ejemplo. No -9.14% :8:


----------



## HARLEY66 (29 Jun 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> De momento muchos valores no pueden abrir. Casi mejor...



Los bancos no abren ? A qué se debe ? :8:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (29 Jun 2015)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Los bancos no abren ? A qué se debe ? :8:



A la volatilidad. Tardarán un rato en cruzarse ordenes.

Hablamos de bolsa ¿Eh?

---------- Post added 29-jun-2015 at 07:09 ----------

El SAN acaba de abrir. -9%.


----------



## HARLEY66 (29 Jun 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> A la volatilidad. Tardarán un rato en cruzarse ordenes.
> 
> Hablamos de bolsa ¿Eh?
> 
> ...



hablamos de bolsa, claro.....


----------



## Garrafón (29 Jun 2015)

El BBVA cae un 6,37% pero al inicio caía mas de un 7%.
No metáis ventas a mercado las primeras horas, van a ser las peores, recuperará algo después del mediodía.


----------



## RonPaul12' (29 Jun 2015)

Están dejando los valores muy baratos, merece la pena.


----------



## Krim (29 Jun 2015)

Pues por ahora ni tan mal. No parece haber el pánico vendedor "maricón el ultimo" que esperaba ::

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## HARLEY66 (29 Jun 2015)

ACERINOX ha pasado de palmar un 13 a solo un 7 ...:8:


----------



## terraenxebre (29 Jun 2015)

Son hostiazos sanos


----------



## Garrafón (29 Jun 2015)

Santander cae -7%


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 Jun 2015)

Buenos días. Sueñaco, pero más feliz que una perdiz. 10990 fuera. Desde 11610.


Juncker va a hacer una nueva propuesta a la tarde.

---------- Post added 29-jun-2015 at 09:13 ----------


----------



## auricooro (29 Jun 2015)

Krim dijo:


> Pues por ahora ni tan mal. No parece haber el pánico vendedor "maricón el ultimo" que esperaba ::
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk



Es todo un paripé. Hay que comprar.


----------



## Namreir (29 Jun 2015)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Buenos días. Sueñaco, pero más feliz que una perdiz. 10990 fuera. Desde 11610.
> 
> 
> Juncker va a hacer una nueva propuesta a la tarde.
> ...




Como se siente uno ganando un pastizal mientras otros perdemos lo in nombrarle?


----------



## Charlatan (29 Jun 2015)

guanos dias a todos........!!!!!!hasta 6900 tenemos rally.....


----------



## Hannibal (29 Jun 2015)

Si nos atenemos a lo que dice este político francés, ahroa es momento de compra clara...

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="es"><p lang="fr" dir="ltr">Nous sommes à qques centimètres d'un accord. Je souhaite que nous sortions de l'impasse. Porte ouverte aux négociations <a href="https://twitter.com/RTLFrance">@RTLFrance</a> <a href="https://twitter.com/hashtag/Gr%C3%A8ce?src=hash">#Grèce</a></p>&mdash; Pierre Moscovici (@pierremoscovici) <a href="https://twitter.com/pierremoscovici/status/615397695214239744">junio 29, 2015</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets****" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (29 Jun 2015)

Namreir dijo:


> Como se siente uno ganando un pastizal mientras otros perdemos lo in nombrarle?



Mis zeltiñas acaban de abrir con un -7%. ::


----------



## Namreir (29 Jun 2015)

Ahora es cuando Azkuna vende y se pone largo, con dos cullons.

---------- Post added 29-jun-2015 at 09:19 ----------

Perdidas de 5 digitos


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (29 Jun 2015)

SACYR es la que única no pierde...pero es porque es la única que no ha abierto.


----------



## RonPaul12' (29 Jun 2015)

Ya se empiezan a moderar las caídas, al final va a ser en esta sesión tonto el último que no compre.


----------



## FranR (29 Jun 2015)

Es momento de comprar..... Vaselina


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (29 Jun 2015)

FranR dijo:


> Es momento de comprar..... Vaselina



Eso creo yo.


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 Jun 2015)

Namreir dijo:


> Como se siente uno ganando un pastizal mientras otros perdemos lo in nombrarle?





Si pienso que un % de mis ganancias son para mantener mamamandurrias del pnv en bizkaia, pues mal.

Ahora a esperar. Largo no, corto tampoco, volatilidad extrema. El botas pasa en 3 minutos de +-2%


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (29 Jun 2015)

Por cierto...ha dejado el IBEX una pedazo de figura de isla que es la cosa mas fea que he visto.


----------



## Namreir (29 Jun 2015)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Si pienso que un % de mis ganancias son para mantener mamamandurrias del pnv en bizkaia, pues mal.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahora a esperar. Largo no, corto tampoco, volatilidad extrema. El botas pasa en 3 minutos de +-2%




En mi barrio están muy agradecidos con tu generosidad.


----------



## FranR (29 Jun 2015)

Está formando una figura llamada four eggs.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (29 Jun 2015)

guanos días!

Acerinox de perder + de un 11 a un 3,98% 

si la hay, dónde está la red? en los 10.600? ::


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (29 Jun 2015)

El eruo dólar casi no baja. Que lista la Yelen el otro día, cuando mantuvo los tipos. Como se olía el percal la hdp.


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 Jun 2015)

Ahora es cuando uno mira los gap por debajo de arcelor, ohl....


----------



## FranR (29 Jun 2015)

Suelo en 10850 y trampa en 10.890 ojo a la mandrilada. Compras gacelas, piramidando


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 Jun 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Por cierto...ha dejado el IBEX una pedazo de figura de isla que es la cosa mas fea que he visto.





Lo que viene a llamarse una pillada de una semana.

Pero hay que esperar, que es el ano del presidente usano, y no puede permitir rojeces.


----------



## FranR (29 Jun 2015)

Piitasss piiitas

---------- Post added 29-jun-2015 at 09:34 ----------

Veo valores suspendidos...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (29 Jun 2015)

FranR dijo:


> Está formando una figura llamada four eggs.



:XX::XX::XX::XX:

Vaya. Abrió SACYR. Que alegría.

---------- Post added 29-jun-2015 at 07:35 ----------




azkunaveteya dijo:


> Lo que viene a llamarse una pillada de una semana.
> 
> Pero hay que esperar, que es el ano del presidente usano, y no puede permitir rojeces.



Vienen las elecciones. Pero hay muchas cosas. Europa y sus cosas, China y su negativa producción industrial, Brasil y sus recesiones, etc.


----------



## Hannibal (29 Jun 2015)

Es lo que tiene que la gacelada podamos vender a mercado,con sl o sin el. Más de un servidor de broker ha petado fijo.

Me gustaría saber lo que están comprando los que han estado en las negociaciones el fin de semana


----------



## FranR (29 Jun 2015)

Les dejo, sonido de sables, empieza la fiesta. Fondos moviendo ficha


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 Jun 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX::XX:
> 
> Vaya. Abrió SACYR. Que alegría.
> 
> ...




y Japón, no olvide la buenísima producción nipona


----------



## Garrafón (29 Jun 2015)

Vidrala otra vez salvavidas, es lo único en verde.

Sacyr en 3,41, cae un 7,56%.


----------



## Pepe Broz (29 Jun 2015)

keinur dijo:


> Cotizalia ‏@Cotizalia 16m16 minutes ago
> *Abengoa, Banco Popular, Dia, Gamesa, Grifols, Mapfre o Sacyr no arrancan por la imposibilidad de casar órdenes de compra con venta*



Si no casan es que no hay comprador, por tanto el precio deberia bajar hasta encontrarlo.

Almenos eso es a lo que llaman capitalismo no?


----------



## RonPaul12' (29 Jun 2015)

Pepe Broz dijo:


> Si no casan es que no hay comprador, por tanto el precio deberia bajar hasta encontrarlo.
> 
> Almenos eso es a lo que llaman capitalismo no?



Si no tienes comprador por el precio que quieres vender, no vendes. ¿Todavía hay que explicar esto?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (29 Jun 2015)

keinur dijo:


> Cotizalia ‏@Cotizalia 16m16 minutes ago
> *Abengoa, Banco Popular, Dia, Gamesa, Grifols, Mapfre o Sacyr no arrancan por la imposibilidad de casar órdenes de compra con venta*



No, pero yo han abierto. Mal, eso sí.

---------- Post added 29-jun-2015 at 07:46 ----------




Pepe Broz dijo:


> Si no casan es que no hay comprador, por tanto el precio deberia bajar hasta encontrarlo.
> 
> Almenos eso es a lo que llaman capitalismo no?



No, antes de malvender que se la quede el banco, o la quemo mejor. ::


----------



## auricooro (29 Jun 2015)

El ibex ya muy cerca del 10.900. No va a llegar la sangre al río.


----------



## Pepe Broz (29 Jun 2015)

RonPaul12' dijo:


> Si no tienes comprador por el precio que quieres vender, no vendes. ¿Todavía hay que explicar esto?



No hay que explicar nada, se llama NO MERCADO. Lo vvimos cada dia con la vivienda. Y lleva a una sobrevaloracion de activos irreal.

Increible que los liberales defendais la manipulacion del mercado cuando este lleva a perdidas.

:vomito::vomito:


----------



## Garrafón (29 Jun 2015)

En dos o tres horas vendo toda mi cartera del IBEX, no me quedo esta semana dentro ni loco.


----------



## Se vende (29 Jun 2015)

El Dax ya baja menos de un 3% y el ibex menos de un 4%, aún queda mucha jornada, cualquier noticia le mete un velón de 200 puntos.


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 Jun 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> No, pero yo han abierto. Mal, eso sí.
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-jun-2015 at 07:46 ----------
> 
> ...



en Bulgaria y Macedonia, el 20% del sistema bancario está en manos de entidades financieras griegas, mientras que en Albania éstas representan el 16%, en Serbia el 14% y en Rumania el 12% del total.

---------- Post added 29-jun-2015 at 10:04 ----------

bankia en 1,05. si alguien tenía orden puesta, puede sacar un piquito.


----------



## mpbk (29 Jun 2015)

joer e palmado 100€ hoy.


bueno de momento no se han roto minimos en los indices, estamos a niveles de hace 15 dias.


----------



## guaxx (29 Jun 2015)

No invierto pero me gusta leer este hilo. Habrá que poner nombre al día para los libros de historia: "lunes griego" o algo así.

Enviado desde mi XT1068 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Topongo (29 Jun 2015)

Pillo ya las santanderes?, a ver si este va ser el guano verdadero y me jode el avatar ::


----------



## Hannibal (29 Jun 2015)

mpbk dijo:


> joer e palmado 100€ hoy.
> 
> 
> bueno de momento no se han roto minimos en los indices, estamos a niveles de hace 15 dias.



Te llegó a entrar la orden en 11.000? Su el gap lo ha saltado no?


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 Jun 2015)

En 5 min la UE se reune con Grecia. Luego con China y luego con Rusia.
A la tarde, el topo de las empresas USAnas en Europa, el príncipe del vino, hace una oferta a Grecia.
(pese a que las negociaciones están muertas eh) 

Es mejor estar fuera. Yo me espero a cuando todo esté muy mal, entonces hablará Drogui, que es el encargado de reflotar todo


----------



## mpbk (29 Jun 2015)

Hannibal dijo:


> Te llegó a entrar la orden en 11.000? Su el gap lo ha saltado no?



he hecho un intradía pero ha abierto más abajo y ahora cerraré el resto pullback a 10960.

que haya roto los 11000 de momento no es buena señal.....ya puede respetar los 10500 si no empezará el guano.

era dia para forrarse hoy.

---------- Post added 29-jun-2015 at 10:36 ----------

estoy viendo que el contado ha abierto a 11200 para bajar a 10800?

joer en cfds han empezado a cotizar a 11800.......


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 Jun 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> BBVA -8.25%...por ejemplo. No -9.14% :8:









Ahí anda, intentando recuperar el soporte.


----------



## Namreir (29 Jun 2015)

Máximum trolling una vez mas, por la tarde habla yunk'tonic


----------



## Stormtrooper (29 Jun 2015)

Pues me da la sensación que no estaba bajando tanto como pensaba...


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 Jun 2015)

a.o.m. dijo:


> Pues me da la sensación que no estaba bajando tanto como pensaba...









Los futuros han hecho eso esta noche. Recuperar y caer más abajo. Creo eh.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (29 Jun 2015)

Cae un 3,3%. 

La francesa y la alemana menos del 3. No habrá Mad mazx


----------



## Zparo reincidente (29 Jun 2015)

me paso a pedir un consejo.Bueno, al final a 13 se vendio jazztel(nos la han robado los joputas de orange, porque hubiera valido 30-40 euros a 2-3 años vista ,pero bueno)

Tengo multiples plusvalias, escandalosas diria yo, pero no encuentro nada en el bolsín español donde meter las perrillas, o almenos yo no lo encuentro.

Me gustaría un valor como jazztel, con vistas a 5-10 años

Español o extranjero es indiferente, si está quebrado mejor que mejor no tengo miedo


----------



## mpbk (29 Jun 2015)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> me paso a pedir un consejo.Bueno, al final a 13 se vendio jazztel(nos la han robado los joputas de orange, porque hubiera valido 30-40 euros a 2-3 años vista ,pero bueno)
> 
> Tengo multiples plusvalias, escandalosas diria yo, pero no encuentro nada en el bolsín español donde meter las perrillas, o almenos yo no lo encuentro.
> 
> ...



no has ido al canje de orange?

yo las vendi cuando subió en la opa. paso de orange.


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 Jun 2015)




----------



## muertoviviente (29 Jun 2015)

guanos dias gacelillas 

apertura en 10780 brutal :Aplauso:


----------



## Norske (29 Jun 2015)

azkunaveteya dijo:


>



En tiempos el forero Marlo otorgaba unos carnets la mar de curiosos... usted se ha hecho merecedor con esta foto de uno de esos

:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Jun 2015)

carnet de grandisimo hijo de mama por el posteo loleante ienso:

el ejercito de los 12 mandriles :rolleye:


----------



## Hannibal (29 Jun 2015)

Bueno, yo me salgo de lo que me quedaba en Dia con un 2% de pérdidas más que asumibles, y creo que ahora sí ya que no entro en esto hasta que todo esté mucho más claro.

Y eso que no me extrañaría nada de nada que entre hoy y mañana se anuncie un acuerdo al menos para los pagos de los próximos 2-3 meses y no sólo se cierre el gap sino que se ponga todo verde intenso ienso: pero no puedo estar pendiente de esto cada 5 minutos.


----------



## Durmiente (29 Jun 2015)

Tiene pinta de "jugada"....


Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Janus (29 Jun 2015)

los charts no son feos en timeframe de días y semanas. El mercado no está boyante pero en largo plazo no hay otra cosa más que una sucesión de mínimos crecientes hacia arriba lo cual es alcista. Los usanos están en congestión y salvo techo en cuña, no hay que preocuparse de momento.

Lo de Grecia tiene mucho de fuegos de artificio, los usanos no hablan así que seguramente hay arreglo al final. Hay mucho más en juego que el simple dinero implicado por acreedores y deudores irresponsables. Se trata de un tema de seguridad geoestratégica y no lo van a dejar caer, se presume.


----------



## Durmiente (29 Jun 2015)

Coincido con Janus al 120%. Es mas, hasta estoy de acuerdo. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Garrafón (29 Jun 2015)

Pedazo barridas de stops en el Nasdaq aprovechando la coyuntura, que joputas.


----------



## Durmiente (29 Jun 2015)

Me parece que ya va a empezar a entrar dinero en el IBEX

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ElMayoL (29 Jun 2015)

escribis como si el IBEX estuviera por los suelos...


----------



## terraenxebre (29 Jun 2015)

ElMayoL dijo:


> escribis como si el IBEX estuviera por los suelos...



Crisis Grecia: Crónica de un hundimiento anunciado: Grecia tumba el Ibex | EL MUNDO


Es el primer día de muchos...mañana, más.


----------



## Durmiente (29 Jun 2015)

terraenxebre dijo:


> Crisis Grecia: Crónica de un hundimiento anunciado: Grecia tumba el Ibex | EL MUNDO
> 
> 
> Es el primer día de muchos...mañana, más.



Eso decia esta mañana un compañero ... pero creo que estais equivocados 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Durmiente (29 Jun 2015)

Pues en el 4% de caída no creo que se cierre...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mpbk (29 Jun 2015)

cerrados largos dax......sesion de menos a mas


----------



## Modus (29 Jun 2015)

la congestion que se traen los americanos, que joputas, parece estreñimento casi ::

los stopts qe barbaridad, los revientan como mantequillla::::



mpbk dijo:


> cerrados largos dax......sesion de menos a mas



buena jugada como siempre maestro


----------



## mpbk (29 Jun 2015)

aprovechando que he salido en máximos recompro la mitad.


----------



## Modus (29 Jun 2015)

terraenxebre dijo:


> Crisis Grecia: Crónica de un hundimiento anunciado: Grecia tumba el Ibex | EL MUNDO
> 
> 
> Es el primer día de muchos...mañana, más.



y pasado mas

y la semana que veine mas toda via

sera terrible, la petacion antes del maxmax ::::

solo los ciegos no lo ven, las señales son claras ::::


----------



## FranR (29 Jun 2015)

Janus dijo:


> los charts no son feos en timeframe de días y semanas. El mercado no está boyante pero en largo plazo no hay otra cosa más que una sucesión de mínimos crecientes hacia arriba lo cual es alcista. Los usanos están en congestión y salvo techo en cuña, no hay que preocuparse de momento.
> 
> Lo de Grecia tiene mucho de fuegos de artificio, los usanos no hablan así que seguramente hay arreglo al final. Hay mucho más en juego que el simple dinero implicado por acreedores y deudores irresponsables. Se trata de un tema de seguridad geoestratégica y no lo van a dejar caer, se presume.



Por poner un símil, si es una piedra de 15 kilos que si se me cae le da a alguien en la cabeza, no la dejo caer, el problema es si la piedra pesa 200 y encima ya estoy cansado de agarrar la otra. Encima los joputas estos, ni avisan de " piedra va" para ponerse a salvo ellos.

Un saludazo Janus


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Jun 2015)

el guanear no se va a acabar chavalines :no:


----------



## Seren (29 Jun 2015)

borrar.........


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Jun 2015)

el gacelerio tiene grabado a fuego el siemprealcismo :abajo:

el tiempo de las vacas gordas se ha acabado :no:


----------



## Diegol07 (29 Jun 2015)

El viernes veo al Ibex por abajo de los 10.000.
Pura intuicion, no me hagan mucho caso.


----------



## mpbk (29 Jun 2015)

mpbk dijo:


> aprovechando que he salido en máximos recompro la mitad.



bueno stop en minimos y a ver si no salta.

compro y sube, trading sistem al tick.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Jun 2015)

deja ya de trolear copon , al final me voy a tener que poner serio :ouch:


----------



## mpbk (29 Jun 2015)

otros 40 pips a la saca.........200 eurines.


----------



## FranR (29 Jun 2015)

Este no es la llorona que presumía de haberse quedado largo en Ibex el viernes?


----------



## mpbk (29 Jun 2015)

FranR dijo:


> Este no es la llorona que presumía de haberse quedado largo en Ibex el viernes?



pues claro, y he recuperado y doblado lo perdido a las 8am.


----------



## FranR (29 Jun 2015)

mpbk dijo:


> pues claro, y he recuperado y doblado lo perdido a las 8am.



Cómo siempre infalible maestro ::


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Jun 2015)

cierre en minimos cojones ya :Baile:


----------



## mpbk (29 Jun 2015)

ole esos cortillos.

cerrando cortos.


----------



## Diegol07 (29 Jun 2015)

Cerraremos en minimo Jato??


----------



## mpbk (29 Jun 2015)

Diegol07 dijo:


> Cerraremos en minimo Jato??



no

esta semana va a ser divertida.

abro largos 0.1 dax.

hasta mañana.


----------



## Garrafón (29 Jun 2015)

Un cierre muy feo, no quiere quedarse dentro ni el mas sobrao.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 (29 Jun 2015)

Vender el papel de los bancos, y comprar algo en energéticas. Por decir algo.

Ej.: Vender Santander y comprar Endesa
:


----------



## mpbk (29 Jun 2015)

alguien entiende porque los cfds ibex han abierto con -500 y el del contado -100 y ha bajado -500 en 15 min?


----------



## Modus (29 Jun 2015)

mpbk dijo:


> no
> 
> esta semana va a ser divertida.
> 
> ...



enorabuena maestro

asi es como se demuestran las cosas y se cierra la boca a los envidiosos qe solo rebuznan cada vez que el putibex les vacia los bolsillos 

hoy la quita se la han echo a unos cuantos que no son griegos ::::::


----------



## sr.anus (29 Jun 2015)

p.d los futuros siguen bajando
p.d2 recuperamos los niveles perdidos hoy en unas cuantas sesiones
p.d3 compren mapfres y matildes por España!


----------



## Modus (29 Jun 2015)

no se de que mamax estamos hablando... el euro sube y la prima sube pero sin dispararse a lo loco...

no hay prudencia en este foro. 

ni inteligencia salbo unos pocos ::::


----------



## FranR (29 Jun 2015)

Modus dijo:


> no se de que mamax estamos hablando... el euro sube y la prima sube pero sin dispararse a lo loco...
> 
> no hay prudencia en este foro.
> 
> ni inteligencia salbo unos pocos ::::



Con v... inteligente ::
El tonto de la semana


----------



## burbujeado (29 Jun 2015)

Modus dijo:


> no se de que mamax estamos hablando... el euro sube y la prima sube pero sin dispararse a lo loco...
> 
> no hay prudencia en este foro.
> 
> ni inteligencia* salbo* unos pocos ::::



ni lo digas...

todo es mentira salbo algunas cosas.


----------



## mpbk (29 Jun 2015)

Modus dijo:


> enorabuena maestro
> 
> asi es como se demuestran las cosas y se cierra la boca a los envidiosos qe solo rebuznan cada vez que el putibex les vacia los bolsillos
> 
> hoy la quita se la han echo a unos cuantos que no son griegos ::::::



me quieres eh.....pronto empezarán a soltar que somos multi jajaja

bueno la bolsa tampoco es que haya caido mucho, lo que me preocuparia es si el stox y el ibex han hecho techo este mes...........


----------



## FranR (29 Jun 2015)

Modus dijo:


> enorabuena maestro
> 
> asi es como se demuestran las cosas y se cierra la boca a los envidiosos qe solo rebuznan cada vez que el putibex les vacia los bolsillos
> 
> hoy la quita se la han echo a unos cuantos que no son griegos ::::::



Con H intercalada. No te preocupes Depeche no os confunden, el Modus es un inculto integral y tu un simple desgraciado con afán de protagonismo.


----------



## tonuel (29 Jun 2015)

Tonuel was here....!!!!! :Baile:


----------



## mpbk (29 Jun 2015)

FranR dijo:


> Con H intercalada. No te preocupes Depeche no os confunden, el Modus es un inculto integral y tu un simple desgraciado con afán de protagonismo.



yo nunca me he hecho un 2 nick, incluso cuando me banean una semana.


----------



## Hannibal (29 Jun 2015)

Lo siento por los que sigan dentro:

_Grecia no pagará mañana los 1.600 millones de euros al FMI

Leer más: Grecia no pagará mañana los 1.600 millones de euros al FMI - elEconomista.es Grecia no pagará mañana los 1.600 millones de euros al FMI - elEconomista.es_

Si alguno pensaba que mañana toca rebote me temo que estaba equivocado


----------



## J-Z (29 Jun 2015)

Y el calvopez de mierda sigue sin banear al retrasado hijo de puta del mpbmierdas y su mascota modus.


----------



## mpbk (29 Jun 2015)

j-z dijo:


> Y el calvopez de mierda sigue sin banear al retrasado hijo de puta del mpbmierdas y su mascota modus.



pero si me banea cada dos por tres...


----------



## Se vende (29 Jun 2015)

Hannibal dijo:


> Lo siento por los que sigan dentro:
> 
> _Grecia no pagará mañana los 1.600 millones de euros al FMI
> 
> ...



no se que pasara mañana pero eso se sabe desde las 4 de la tarde, lo vi en 20 minutos en directo crisis griega


----------



## Janus (29 Jun 2015)

FranR dijo:


> Por poner un símil, si es una piedra de 15 kilos que si se me cae le da a alguien en la cabeza, no la dejo caer, el problema es si la piedra pesa 200 y encima ya estoy cansado de agarrar la otra. Encima los joputas estos, ni avisan de " piedra va" para ponerse a salvo ellos.
> 
> Un saludazo Janus



Morning dude!

Para el trading intradía es una sesión dura y peligrosa (como todas ya que en una horquilla de pipos del 1% hay una fortuna que ganar o dejar). A medio plazo, no hay nada relevante en los mercados.

Dónde quedan aquellas jornadas en las que había velas de 50 pipos (entonces un 1%) en el DAX en timeframe de un minuto ....


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 Jun 2015)

Tonuel, dichosos los ojos. Sigues en invernalia?


----------



## Janus (29 Jun 2015)

andaría con cuidado de rebote intradiario en SP. Está para perder bastante pasta si uno se pone al contrario.


----------



## Modus (29 Jun 2015)

pues yo con esto invirtiendo en el par euro-dolar me he sacado unos beneficios que alucinas. invirtiendo a cortos desde mediados de la semana pasada ha sido increible $$$$$$ es la gracia de esta economia especulativa, pero está ahí solo hay que aprovecharla..


ni puto caso mpbk, ya quisiera yo ser tu





FranR dijo:


> Con H intercalada. No te preocupes Depeche no os confunden, el Modus es un inculto integral y tu un simple desgraciado con afán de protagonismo.



mira las faltas q tú cometes burro. 

ponte a trabajar que te pasas aqui todo el dia rascando el barrigon, viejuno baboso multinickero

so baboso ::::


----------



## hombre-mosca (29 Jun 2015)

Esto es solo guano, no panico. SP 2061 Janus? para marcar 1990 en el siguiente tramo?



Janus dijo:


> andaría con cuidado de rebote intradiario en SP. Está para perder bastante pasta si uno se pone al contrario.


----------



## Colapso-De-Civilización (29 Jun 2015)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Tonuel, dichosos los ojos. Sigues en invernalia?



Se nota que estamos viviendo tiempos históricos. Hoy han vuelto al foro tres mitiquisimos foreros: Tonuel, Pedro Solves, y Caronte el Barquero. Da gusto que la gente que aporta contenido vuelva al foro.


----------



## Modus (29 Jun 2015)

tonuel dijo:


> Tonuel was here....!!!!! :Baile:



hombre tonuel dichosos los ojos 

sigues en tratamiento?


----------



## Namreir (29 Jun 2015)

http://ec.europa.eu/eurostat/docume...P-EN.pdf/2e79905a-715a-4f35-a39e-11a2473a9baf

Interesantes datos, estamos en record historico de superavit por cuenta corriente, y sigue subiendo. La balanza comercial es brutal.


----------



## FranR (29 Jun 2015)

Noto cierta hostilidad ::
La gomilla del gorro. 
USA en plan Titanic


----------



## tonuel (29 Jun 2015)

:Baile: :Baile: :Baile:


----------



## Modus (29 Jun 2015)

j-z dijo:


> Y el calvopez de mierda sigue sin banear al retrasado *hijo de puta* del mpbmierdas y su mascota modus.



vamos a reportar, no tengo pq aguantar estos insultos

el que lo dice lo es, con el culo al reves ::::::


----------



## tonuel (29 Jun 2015)

Modus dijo:


> hombre tonuel dichosos los ojos
> 
> sigues en tratamiento?









*En días como hoy a uno se le olvida tomar la pastilla... *


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (29 Jun 2015)

Colapso-De-Civilización dijo:


> Se nota que estamos viviendo tiempos históricos. Hoy han vuelto al foro tres mitiquisimos foreros: Tonuel, Pedro Solves, y Caronte el Barquero. Da gusto que la gente que aporta contenido vuelva al foro.



No se lo podían perder


----------



## J-Z (29 Jun 2015)

Modus dijo:


> vamos a reportar, no tengo pq aguantar estos insultos
> 
> el que lo dice lo es, con el culo al reves ::::::



otra escoria al ignore.


----------



## Hannibal (29 Jun 2015)

Se vende dijo:


> no se que pasara mañana pero eso se sabe desde las 4 de la tarde, lo vi en 20 minutos en directo crisis griega



Gracias, me ha engañado el redactor entonces.

Y al mercado le ha dado igual esta noticia? Si alguno como yo pensaba que esto era una pantomima ya no lo parece tanto


----------



## bertok (29 Jun 2015)

tonuel dijo:


> Tonuel was here....!!!!! :Baile:



!!!!! Cacho cabrón !!!!

Apocalypse is coming ::::::::::


----------



## paulistano (29 Jun 2015)

La verdad Hannibal que uno no sabe ya que pensar. 

Otras veces tienes el feeling de que no va a pasar nada.... Pero los que hemos vivido bajadas del IBEX de 15.000 a los 6.000 puntos.... Pues recordaremos que todo empezó bajando tal que hoy.... Para seguir metiendo rejones de - 3%,-4%....miles de gacelas entrando "barato"..... Seguían las bajadas y las gacelas piramidando..... (verano del 2011) hasta llegar a los 6.000.....ppr tanto uní no sabe si aprovechar el recorte para entrar.... O quedarse al margen por si acaso esta es" la buena".... Veremos.


----------



## bertok (29 Jun 2015)

paulistano dijo:


> La verdad Hannibal que uno no sabe ya que pensar.
> 
> Otras veces tienes el feeling de que no va a pasar nada.... Pero los que hemos vivido bajadas del IBEX de 15.000 a los 6.000 puntos.... Pues recordaremos que todo empezó bajando tal que hoy.... Para seguir metiendo rejones de - 3%,-4%....miles de gacelas entrando "barato"..... Seguían las bajadas y las gacelas piramidando..... (verano del 2011) hasta llegar a los 6.000.....ppr tanto uní no sabe si aprovechar el recorte para entrar.... O quedarse al margen por si acaso esta es" la buena".... Veremos.



Compra acciones de las wenas y olvídate ::::::::


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 Jun 2015)

Norske dijo:


> En tiempos el forero Marlo otorgaba unos carnets la mar de curiosos... usted se ha hecho merecedor con esta foto de uno de esos
> 
> :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:



Se hace lo que se puede, no lo ha debido pillar mucha gente.
Mañana la segunda ola.

---------- Post added 29-jun-2015 at 23:16 ----------




FranR dijo:


> Por poner un símil, si es una piedra de 15 kilos que si se me cae le da a alguien en la cabeza, no la dejo caer, el problema es si la piedra pesa 200 y encima ya estoy cansado de agarrar la otra. Encima los joputas estos, ni avisan de " piedra va" para ponerse a salvo ellos.
> 
> Un saludazo Janus



El problema no son las balas, lo es la velocidad con la que vienen (Perico Delgado)

Parece que llueven hijosdeputa de cabeza (dicho popular)


----------



## Lynx (29 Jun 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Compra acciones de las wenas y olvídate ::::::::



Ayudar a alguien muy necesitado y sin pedir reembolso alguno, 

ni mucho menos con la miserable idea de que sea una especie de favor impagable para siempre, una sumisión o esclavitud de esa persona durante su existencia.

Y si algún día le pudiera devolver lo donado, admitírselo de inmediato y con esa misma buena fe con que donó.


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 Jun 2015)

mpbk dijo:


> yo nunca me he hecho un 2 nick, incluso cuando me banean una semana.























Por aportar algo, la última vela horaria usana, la peor del día


Global X FTSE Greece 20 ETF (GREK) que ha cotizado en mercado americano


----------



## Waterman (29 Jun 2015)

Las bolsas europeas parecen el hijo tonto de la americana, no saben dar un paso sin ver como va la cosa al otro lado del charco. El dow jones parecia que apenas iba a bajar, pero poco a poco ha llegado casi al -2%. Mañana eso se reflejara en Europa, unido claro esta al simpa al FMI y el referendum

Mañana mas guano


----------



## Lynx (29 Jun 2015)

*61 Seconds

On June 30, time will stand still.

Just for a second -- a leap second.*


Since 1967, when clocks went atomic, human timekeeping has been independent of the earth’s rotation. The problem is, the planet is slowing down and clocks are not. So every few years, to get everything back in sync, scientists add a second. They’ve done it 25 times since 1972. The last time was 2012, but that was on a weekend. June 30 will be the first leap second during trading hours since markets went electronic.
It’s scheduled for 8 p.m. in New York, just when markets in Asia are opening, and exchanges around the world are taking no chances. U.S. stock markets are ending some after-hours trading early and others from Sydney to Tokyo are recalibrating their clocks ahead of time. Trading firms also have to be prepared, said Greg Wood, president of the Futures Industry Association’s division that oversees market technology.


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 Jun 2015)

Waterman dijo:


> Las bolsas europeas parecen el hijo tonto de la americana, no saben dar un paso sin ver como va la cosa al otro lado del charco. El dow jones parecia que apenas iba a bajar, pero poco a poco ha llegado casi al -2%. Mañana eso se reflejara en Europa, unido claro esta al simpa al FMI y el referendum
> 
> Mañana mas guano










Analistas del Sabadell no esperan caÃ*das del Ibex como las de hoy durante esta semana. EfeempresasEmpresas Agencia EFE

Crisis Grecia: Grecia y el hundimiento chino: la bolsa colapsa un 15% pese a la bajada de tipos. Blogs de Valor Añadido


----------



## Montegrifo (29 Jun 2015)

Cuanto trinque esta viendo nuestro querido lidl para empezar a sacar del cajón a la tropa. Como esto siga así un par de días vuelven de su vuelta al mundo en sus yates la artillería pesada. Si es que da gusto ver que hay gente tan lista coño! Dejad algunas migajas en el pesebre para nosotros los ignorantes corderitos. Alguien me presta unos cuantos miles para recoger mis queridas bemes que van abandonando?


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 Jun 2015)

Mañana en principio más, hasta que hable alguien.
Solo con ver el tamaño de la cola esperando en este cajero...



Spoiler















Por cierto, Abertianos, Puerto Rico son 1000 kilos no?


----------



## Claca (30 Jun 2015)

Pues señores, yo veo poco miedo:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-marzo-de-2015-venga-pue-58.html#post13794685

600 BANKS:







Con todo el corralito y el show, y ni siquiera ha roto el lateral actual, aunque es probable que lo haga, en mi opinión no tiene mucha relevancia para el que quiera pensar en movimientos de gran envergadura. Un 10%, un 12%, entiendo que es mucho para la mayoría de mortales, pero si hablamos de sacudidas sostenidas en el tiempo, creo que lo que podamos ver ahora mismo no va a ser muy determinante y, de hecho, si rompemos a la baja con el actual ruido de ambiente, pienso que la opción alcista de fondo, la que sí plantea un gran recorrido como se ve en el gráfico, entonces ganaría muchas opciones, siempre si respeta el nivel cercano a los 190.

Un detalle, mirad lo que señalo como gesto alcista, y comparad con el lateral que ni siquiera ha roto, la envergadura de uno y otro por ahora no deja lugar a dudas. Al menos en el sector bancario no veo cambios en la hoja de ruta significativos.

Saludines a todos ;-)


----------



## Lynx (30 Jun 2015)

Bueno, circuito de bolsas cerrado, y si nadie lo desmiente, en Europa y todo Occidente la sido el índice IBEX españpl el que se ha hundido más que ninguno, un 2% más bajo aún que el DAX alemán. 

Tiene su mérito el IBEX en la primera jornada de apertura de bolsas con el corralito declarado en Grecia. Otro rejón de muerte al leuro.

Los medios no osan siquiera insinuar lo que la bolsas llevan cantando todo junio siguiendo las negociaciones del gobierno hriego y la troika. Y son ellos los que siempre dicen que las bolsas hablan.


----------



## mpbk (30 Jun 2015)

Claca dijo:


> Pues señores, yo veo poco miedo:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-marzo-de-2015-venga-pue-58.html#post13794685
> 
> ...



como esto sea la c de la B, queda una C que volveríamos a ver mínimos de 2009, no descarto esa posibilidad pero es poca.....por eso di importancia al nivel 11800 del ibex donde se giró, si no pierde los 10500 aún hay posibilidades de ir a 12500.


----------



## Garrafón (30 Jun 2015)

Hoy la hostia no ha sido mayor porque se ha echado el resto en sostener al euro y porque la mayoría de los inversores creían en algún tipo de acuerdo de última hora.
Pero nadie ha tenido huevos de mantenerse dentro hasta mañana y se ha reflejado en los cierres.

Mañana se impaga al FMI y eso ya no deja margen para la esperanza de un acuerdo de última hora, hasta el referéndum hostias como panes y después nadie lo sabe.


----------



## paulistano (30 Jun 2015)

pepónicos días.

Ibez viene sensiblemente "plano"


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Jun 2015)

guanos dias gacelillas 

seguimos dale que te pego , abandonad toda esperanza :abajo:


----------



## Namreir (30 Jun 2015)

cállate niña no llores mas,
tu sabes que mama debia morir,
ella desde el cielo te cuidara,
callate niña no llores mas.

Nunca sabras cuanto sufrio,
ahora ella duerme sin fin,
es mejor que sea asi,
no llores, no llores mas.......

Callate niÃ±a - YouTube


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Jun 2015)

Que friki :rolleye:


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (30 Jun 2015)

todo en calma


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Jun 2015)

no por mucho tiempo su notisima


----------



## Norske (30 Jun 2015)

Demasiadas aproximaciones ultimamente a la zona de 30.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (30 Jun 2015)

el leuro sigue subiendo


----------



## Topongo (30 Jun 2015)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Mañana en principio más, hasta que hable alguien.
> Solo con ver el tamaño de la cola esperando en este cajero...
> 
> 
> ...



Ando pillando ritmo poco a poco, que esto de dromir poco lo llevo regular :: 

De todas formas la parte esporculativa de abertis me la quite en verde, estas ya sabes para el hijo y tal, supongo que a abertis le darán bonos, pagares o vete tu a saber, aun asi, ayer fue de las que menos guano tragó...

Me está jodiendo la BMEs que no als tiran y pensando REE <67 de momento con paciencia y leyendoos atentamente...

Y saludos a los que os estáis dejando ver despúes de tanto tiempo :Aplauso:


----------



## HARLEY66 (30 Jun 2015)

Todos los bancos en verde............ comprad, comprad que el guano se va acabar.....


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (30 Jun 2015)

el euro sigue en verde y subiendo un 0,3%


----------



## mpbk (30 Jun 2015)

deberia bajar 150 pips el ibex hasta el soporte fuerte.

---------- Post added 30-jun-2015 at 11:16 ----------

mantiene soporte ibex.....


----------



## mpbk (30 Jun 2015)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Llevamos tanto tiempo en verde que ni Grecia invierte la tendencia. Hoy las gacelas van entrando en los verdes prados al olor del olor a tierra quenada del dia de ayer pensando que los precios estan de saldo, pero no. La bolsa esta cara, carisima, comprar estos dias es jugar a la ruleta rusa con el dinero, si deciden que esto no tiene solucion y que Grecia va a salir id olvidando el tecnico y lo que querais, la ostia sera apoteosica, alguien lo sabe y se forrara, tanto hacia arriba como hacia abajo, pero ahora no es tiempo de gacelas, vosotros mismos.



no saldrá del euro casi seguro


----------



## Krim (30 Jun 2015)

Veo un poco callado el hilo ¿Ha pasado algo?

(Mira las cotizaciones)

Ah...entiendo. Va chicos, disimulemos un poco aunque sea, que total, nadie dice que esta tarde no volvamos al rojo, y quedaría muy mal que se notara tanto incluso a nivel intradiario.


----------



## Robopoli (30 Jun 2015)

Paso a saludar y a interesarme por los analrotos. 
Saludos


----------



## FranR (30 Jun 2015)

Yo creo que hay que comprar antes de que baje más. ::


----------



## Krim (30 Jun 2015)

Vaya! Veo que OS animais de nuevo a escribir!! Que cosas!!!

Vaya autorretrato, la virgen.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FranR (30 Jun 2015)

mpbk dijo:


> no saldrá del euro casi seguro



Comentario para enmarcar, que gran economista. Debería estar dando conferencias en la tasca de la esquina.


----------



## atman (30 Jun 2015)

Vaya, he entrado al hilo sólo porque veo que el último mensaje era de FranR. 

Así que un saludo, maestro!!

Y le da usted recuerdos, si le es posible, cuando le sea posible, a nuestro leoncio de cabecera.

---------- Post added 30-jun-2015 at 16:03 ----------

Por cierto, que el SP500 lleva desde 2011 sin darle un meneo en condiciones a la 200DMA, la gente puede entrar en shock si se pierde... Espero todo tipo de comentarios originales al respecto... gñé...


----------



## FranR (30 Jun 2015)

atman dijo:


> Vaya, he entrado al hilo sólo porque veo que el último mensaje era de FranR.
> 
> Así que un saludo, maestro!!
> 
> Y le da usted recuerdos, si le es posible, cuando le sea posible, a nuestro leoncio de cabecera.



De su parte caballero, este finde he quedado , se ha pillado un habitáculo vacacional en Aegina, en primera línea del corral. :: Y es que esto va parriba hoyga!!! Una jinversion inmobiliaria


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Jun 2015)

cierre en minimos cojones ya :no:


----------



## azkunaveteya (30 Jun 2015)

atman dijo:


> Vaya, he entrado al hilo sólo porque veo que el último mensaje era de FranR.
> 
> Así que un saludo, maestro!!
> 
> ...






Algunos usan 89 y 144 para salir o entrar también


----------



## tarrito (30 Jun 2015)

FranR dijo:


> De su parte caballero, este finde he quedado , se ha pillado un habitáculo vacacional en Aegina, en primera línea del corral. :: Y es que esto va parriba hoyga!!! Una jinversion inmobiliaria



eso no es ná! :no:

se dice, se comenta ... que el mismísimo Jatencio sa comprao 3 fincas en Myconos :fiufiu:


----------



## sr.anus (30 Jun 2015)

los ultimos minutos del ibex han sido magia......


----------



## FranR (30 Jun 2015)

Que vela más fea. Cargada de vaselina e ilusión.


----------



## Namreir (30 Jun 2015)

*Habéis visto el Ibex35? Junio del 2015 ¿El último hilo del IBEX? Sólo el guan...*

Habemus Grexit o pata'chun pa'lante


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Jun 2015)

FranR dijo:


> Que vela más fea. Cargada de vaselina e ilusión.



la fuerza es intensa en ti , la fuerza del mariconismo :ouch:


----------



## mpbk (30 Jun 2015)

guano en usa empieza....ya era hora.

---------- Post added 30-jun-2015 at 18:59 ----------

parece que esta semana es mejor estar al márgen de la bolsa o hacer intradía horario.


----------



## Stormtrooper (30 Jun 2015)

Yo sigo ojeando las bajadas con suma atención, eso si, desde la barrera, aun creo que estamos en el principio de la caída.


----------



## juan35 (1 Jul 2015)

Societe Generale recomienda evitar el Ibex y los activos españoles por la crisis de Grecia

Societe Generale recomienda evitar el Ibex y los activos españoles por la crisis de Grecia - Bolsamania.com


----------



## MarketMaker (1 Jul 2015)

atman dijo:


> Vaya, he entrado al hilo sólo porque veo que el último mensaje era de FranR.
> 
> Así que un saludo, maestro!!
> 
> ...



Un saludo para usted también.

Y una reflexión:
Si no se crece, incluso si consideramos que estamos a las puertas de una nueva recesión y creamos dinero de la nada...
Y hablando para que todo el mundo lo entienda...
¿Deshacemos los apuntes contables? Uy no, descapitalizamos muchos chiringuitos
¿Mantenemos el mismo dinero en circulación? Uy no, pierde valor y podemos entrar en una dinámica inflacionaria.
¿Metemos más leña en la chimenea? Ojo, que si la montamos más gorda va a salpicarnos a todos. 
¿Donde está la burbuja creada? Alguien se la va a comer... y lo mismo ya la tienen endosada en balances.
Ojo a los crecimientos basados en deuda rentable frente a los tipos de interés casi a cero. 8:

Salud y plusvis.


----------



## mpbk (9 Jul 2015)

bbva 8.3 como dije suelo...

amooooo.


----------



## Modus (10 Jul 2015)

mpbk dijo:


> bbva 8.3 como dije suelo...
> 
> amooooo.



el amooooooooooooo


----------



## Mineroblanco (22 Ago 2015)

Tendencia bajista. Ha habido distribución (venta de acciones por los gestores de los fondos de inversión y los principales accionistas).


----------



## morethanafeeling (27 Ago 2015)

Joder, tengo pasta en un fondo del Ibex y esta semana he perdido más de un 10%.

¿Pensáis que esto seguirá cayendo o irá para arriba?


----------



## Raffy_ (15 Ene 2016)

El Ibex 35 agrava sus mínimos y se acerca ya al 10% de caída en 2016. Como esto afectara la economia?


----------



## MarosTR (15 Ene 2016)

Un nuevo mínimo para la economía.


----------



## JordiT (15 Ene 2016)

Ahora es el mejor momento de compra!


----------



## Peluche (9 Feb 2016)

Y lo que caera, como sigan asi las cosas

Eso si..., la gasolina sigue sin bajar :fiufiu::fiufiu:

S2


----------



## SHARKHAN (14 Feb 2016)

Mañana el ibex recupera facilmente los 8.000, hay que seguir alimentando a la gacelada antes de darle machete, una de cal y otra de arena.
Voy largo con todo, all in.


----------



## Arrebonico (17 Abr 2016)

Menudo erial...

El oráculo de Aegina como siempre, sin desperdicio. FranR en su línea "Trolling IBEX since 2008 (R)", pollastre se despidió por hastío sin darme tiempo a interrogarlo en profundidad, el agente del FBI tres cuartos de lo mismo...

Bertok? Habrá terminado de pagar la hipoteca??

En fin señores, estén donde estén, un abrazo y buenas pluses.


----------



## MariscosRecio (24 Ago 2016)

Hace muchos años que no entraba en este maravilloso foro y en un momento me ha vuelto a la mente todo esa maravilosa gente, Bertok, Janus, Pollastre.Espero que a todos le vaya muy bien. Un abrazo para todos!


----------



## DPbcn (1 Dic 2016)

El Ibex 35 cotiza durante los últimos 9 días en un estrecho rango comprendido entre la media móvil de 200 sesiones, que pasa por 8.669 puntos, y el soporte de los 8.600. Habrá que esperar pacientemente que rompa el lateral para tener alguna pista del siguiente movimiento tendencial.


----------



## DPbcn (2 Dic 2016)

No queda otra que esperar al resultado del referéndum italiano para ver en qué medida está descontado en las bolsas europeas el escenario final. El sector bancario está muy penalizado y el rebote puede ser importante en el Ibex


----------



## DPbcn (5 Dic 2016)

Está claro que estaba descontado el peor escenario. Los inversores habían ajustado sus carteras en función de cómo apuntaban las encuestas. En este momento las bolsas europeas suben un 1% de media


----------



## Tapion (26 Feb 2017)

Os dejo un Análisis del Ibex 35 actualizado para calentar la semanita que entra, además con un extra analizando las empresas con mayor ponderación del mismo (Inditex, Santander, Telefónica, Iberdrola y BBVA), espero que os guste.


----------



## tomagi (5 May 2017)

despues de dos años recupero,que no es poco.


----------



## morethanafeeling (6 May 2017)

> despues de dos años recupero,que no es poco.



Lo mismo me ha pasado a mi.


----------



## Lovecraf (7 May 2017)

Y mañana subirán las bolsas no?


----------



## julian21 (19 May 2017)

¿Qué ha pasado con este hilo? ¿Ya no existe?


----------



## Kuesko (28 May 2017)




----------



## Urederra (5 Feb 2018)

¿ Ya no se actualiza este hilo?

Con lo entretenida que está la bolsa estos días...

::


----------



## PanicPhase (5 Feb 2018)

DOW 6% abajo.


----------



## PocoTú (5 Feb 2018)

Con vuestro permiso:


----------



## Coinbase (10 Feb 2018)

El ibex está muy alto, tendría que bajar


----------



## clinadin (14 Abr 2018)

No entiendo como este hilo está muerto, mucho más ahora que parece que la cosa se está animando


----------



## Fueradebolsa (26 Ago 2018)

Un grafiquillo...


----------



## Barspin (8 Sep 2018)

Vaya leñazo nos vamos a dar...


----------

